# Martin girl for life contest Discussion!-MG4L



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

yay

*** Thanks for letting me edit this post, straitshot. 

This thread is for the discussion of the Martin Girl 4 Life contest. To post a contest entry, click the link below

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2645914

Thank you. (at admin) ***


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Razorback girl~ Get your pics in. You have this thing locked down!!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

joel....we need not look any further than heathshayne, h4e, cfuhrer, razorbackgirl.....these are the real deal buddy....M4L/PROUD:wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> joel....we need not look any further than heathshayne, h4e, cfuhrer, razorbackgirl.....these are the real deal buddy....M4L/PROUD:wink:


Tell em to post up! Maybe this could turn into a calendar as well.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

*Let me guess....*

....all incoming photos will be sent to JoelC's desk?

Just watch....JoelC's post count is going to suffer! "Anyone heard from JoelC" will be echoing throughout the land!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I nominate OBT to be the next Martin "Girl"!!!!ukey: If I had any pics of him I'd send them in but I don't have any.


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

I just removed a few posts. This is a serious contest, not a joke. This thread is for applicants. If you want to have various hairy chest cross-bearing men picture contests, please do so in Mutantville with the rest of em.

Let's keep this thread on track.

Thank you.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

HEY!!!

Where did my picture go????   

Did you take it down because I forgot to comb my body hair that day????:wink:

*** Go post it in mutantville. I hate to see a funny picture go, but this is an official thread. (miked) ***


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

***DO NOT POST PICS UNLESS YOU ARE SUBMITTING PHOTOS FOR CONSIDERATION***


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

joelc said:


> The winner will then participate in a photo shoot to be used in magazine and television advertising for Martin Archery.


Joel if you need any volunteers for the photo shoot, let me know. I could be towell boy or something. :wink:


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

miked said:


> I just removed a few posts. This is a serious contest, not a joke. This thread is for applicants. If you want to have various hairy chest cross-bearing men picture contests, please do so in Mutantville with the rest of em.
> 
> Let's keep this thread on track.
> 
> Thank you.



Ooops a dazy

my fault


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

PLEASE don't post that pic in MV!!
once was enoughukey:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

joelc said:


> Tell em to post up! Maybe this could turn into a calendar as well.


Boy I just don't know about that the last time they were all talking about posting a pic was in a snow suit. Now how desirable would that be.???


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Joel if you need any volunteers for the photo shoot, let me know. I could be towell boy or something. :wink:


We'll let you know Slippy


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Someone get H4E and Obsession to post.
I've been campaigning for this since Soap Box days.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Can we submit if we are apart of the AT/Martin Team? I wouldn't need another new bow, but to come and get the photo shoot, I will submit as many pics as y'all need!!!

*** yes, you can (miked) ***


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Can we submit if we are apart of the AT/Martin Team? I wouldn't need another new bow, but to come and get the photo shoot, I will submit as many pics as y'all need!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Can we submit if we are apart of the AT/Martin Team? I wouldn't need another new bow, but to come and get the photo shoot, I will submit as many pics as y'all need!!!
> 
> *** yes, you can (miked) ***


I told you RBG, You have this in the bag!!
Have fun at the Martin plant!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Can we submit if we are apart of the AT/Martin Team? I wouldn't need another new bow, but to come and get the photo shoot, I will submit as many pics as y'all need!!!


Any day now!..................:wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> I told you RBG, You have this in the bag!!
> Have fun at the Martin plant!


Haha...I don't know about all that, but I will defintely post some pics...I might go outside here in a bit and take some!!! I'll see what I can come up w/!!! :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Joel if you need any volunteers for the photo shoot, let me know. I could be towell boy or something. :wink:



A fluffer...... How nice....


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

DarrinM said:


> A fluffer...... How nice....




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*can i do it too*

Can I do it too


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

tracyskyles said:


> Can I do it too



Please do. I was wondering what you would think of this thread.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

tracyskyles said:


> Can I do it too


Of course you can Tracy.Just remember you are already a Martin girl for life-MG4L


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Myk said:


> Someone get H4E and Obsession to post.
> I've been campaigning for this since Soap Box days.


LOL...OMG I remember that now  It was a poll around 2 years ago or more  I DO remember H4E winning that one :wink: :embara: She's also part of the M4L team so she better get her butt in here and post some pics


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

27 posts deep and not a single entry? 
Come on ladies, this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Don't be shy, it's time to be Martin Proud. Opportunities like this don't happen daily. Post those pics.


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*ok here are some pictures*

here is a picture and her eis the maxim magazine link for my voting

http://www.maximonline.com/hotties/votingprofile.aspx?id=15062


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*here are a few more*

http://www.maximonline.com/hotties/votingprofile.aspx?id=15062


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*there will be 3 more since no one else is putting any pictures in here*

http://www.maximonline.com/hotties/votingprofile.aspx?id=15062


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*..*

http://www.maximonline.com/hotties/votingprofile.aspx?id=15062


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*heres another one*

http://www.maximonline.com/hotties/votingprofile.aspx?id=15062


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Uhhh....Now I am suppose to pictures after that?!?! :tongue:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Uhhh....Now I am suppose to pictures after that?!?! :tongue:


YES


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Uhhh....Now I am suppose to pictures after that?!?! :tongue:



With an avatar like that........post up razorback girl! That goes for you too Obsession!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't be shy. All women are beautiful in there own ways.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

I think G33K should post up also. So many on here, you guys should do a Martin Girls Ad!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

vermonster13 said:


> I think G33K should post up also. So many on here, you guys should do a Martin Girls Ad!


Or maybe a bikini team


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I sent some pics to Doc and I told him he could pic which ones and then post them up...Hopefully he'll be able to work some of his photoshop magic!!!!:wink:


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*you are beautiful*

From your avatar Razerbackgirl, Obsession and H4E and G33K, you are all very beautiful and need to put up your photos. Please


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Where are the pics Doc?


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

So Doc how much you selling them for....I am guessing you are since they aren't up yet....lets go here


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

waylonb19 said:


> So Doc how much you selling them for....I am guessing you are since they aren't up yet....lets go here


Yeah, I think he musta run off w/ them!!! He won't get much $$$ for them!!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

From what I've seen on here, I think any of the ladies on AT could be the next Martin girl.:wink:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, I'm sure there are some folks out there that would be willing to pay.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Pics? What pics:wink: 
Let's see where did I put them? Oh yeah, now I remember.
Somebody pick a number between 1 and 6.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

4


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

2


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Doc stop it*

Razorback girl has got to do this. She's hotter than a Big screen TV in New Orleans.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Doc said:


> Pics? What pics:wink:
> Let's see where did I put them? Oh yeah, now I remember.
> Somebody pick a number between 1 and 6.



*between 1->1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 <- and 6 *

There


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

4 it is then....after a word from our sponsors

M 4 L


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Come on ladies...this is a prime oppurtunity!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

the best part about this wait is I can scroll back and look at Tracy's pics....:hail:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Your getting their hopes up Doc!!! I will get a bunch of mean PMs saying "We waited for THOSE!!!"....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe I should break out the makeup


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I think we might need to blow it up Doc


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Razorback girl*

Somebody call the fire department. SMooooooooooooooooooooooookin' 
In my best Top Gun impression........
You never close your eyes anymore when i kiss your liiiiips,
theres no tenderness like before in your fingertiiiiips,
your tryin hard not to show it RAZOR,
But RAZOR, RAZOR you know it..........


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

wow RBG...that one looks really good...SIGN HER UP:tongue:


----------



## chipmaker29 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Omg!!*

C'mon, man you can do her better than that can't ya. LOL 

Good Luck ladies:wink:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I know one thing Doc sure is slow at posting these things.....DOC whats behind door number 5?


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

haha thanks DOC....RBG you are a looker for sure...if they dont give you a serious look they have problems...good luck:wink:


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*How much time do we have left?*

This sounds like a lot of fun and while I am no model, I decided to have some professional photos done just for this contest 

My shoot is scheduled for this coming Tuesday. I can post my photos that evening along with a bio.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Doc said:


> #4......



stunning


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

*How about my little girl*

3 weeks old today


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Geez, who is that chick!!?? I don't like her at all!! Mike might have to come a delete all those pics or people might stop viewing the thread!!! :wink:

Awwweee...NC's baby gets my vote!!!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

and she and many others is the reason I love FL too:tongue:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

awww thanks Bowtie......but..... I am definitely not model material, and i'm a bit on the shy side :tongue: However, I do LOVE my new P3 and I wold be happy to post pics of that :wink: Good luck ladies, this is going to be a tough one to decide


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

minibrutearcher said:


> She shoots as good as she looks!!!!!


Cool picture!! and She's beautiful!! How old is she??


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*hello all*

hello all. so how hard is this do you think? I think it could be alot of fun to enter in. so you dont even have to have your bow in the picture? interesting.  ok i will look threw my pics and go play with the camera.
forever and alway
me


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Janna Girl*

She turns 19 this year, dances, and plans to attend Florida State University!

Go NOles!!!!!!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Well done RBG. The black and white is a pretty cool touch. Good luck.



JoelC.......... she gets MY vote. That should be good enough for a lock.:wink: 


And Tracy, good luck with your gig. I just voted again.:wink:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Great idea!!*

There are some beautiful ladies on this forum, glad I don't have to choose the winner...but I'm willing to.  

So how is this going to work, do we get ot vote?


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Bellows1 said:


> So how is this going to work, do we get ot vote?


*"The winner will be decided by the Martin Archery marketing staff in the early weeks of June 2006."*

Somehow I'm betting if it was an all expense paid trip to somewhere other than Walla Walla there would be more entries


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*so is this just an online compatition?*

Walla Walla is great. the Carp are stupid and plentiful in that river. good practice for the tournament at hells canyon  deffinently gonna enter just give me a day to play with the camera


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Myk said:


> *"The winner will be decided by the Martin Archery marketing staff in the early weeks of June 2006."*
> 
> Somehow I'm betting if it was an all expense paid trip to somewhere other than Walla Walla there would be more entries


Hey don't they have onions there?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

RBG, looking great.... as always... :hail: not to mention she's smart and funny too!!!!

_Psssttt :secret: ....Janna  .....Wanna visit Oklahoma? :yo: I'll pay round trip airfare... :aero: _


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

i have to give RBG a vote just because she does not have to take pics in a bikini to compete:wink: but all of the girls are lookin good the judges are going to have a hard time with this one.:darkbeer: good luck to all who compete.


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

WOW I never realized archery was so glamorus. (Im jellous no one at any of the shoots/clubs I attend look like the pics above):wink: nice pictures ladys.


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 6, 2005)

RBG,
Stunning, is all I can say. Having a 21 yr old daughter of my own your pics should make your dad proud.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Myk said:


> *"The winner will be decided by the Martin Archery marketing staff in the early weeks of June 2006."*
> 
> Somehow I'm betting if it was an all expense paid trip to somewhere other than Walla Walla there would be more entries


Do you have something against Walla Walla MYK?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Selil said:


> Hey don't they have onions there?


Not only do we have Walla Walla sweet onions but we have the largest wine region in the US behind Napa Valley!


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

joelc said:


> Not only do we have onions but we have the largest wine region in the US behind Napa Valley!



Ah now you're speaking my language. 

But, you have to convince Goddess not me. You've already got pictures of everybody in my family but me so I'll post one picture showing "form" and "face". A mommy of four who loves archery, is a software engineer, has two masters degrees in different disciplines, is working on a PhD in technology, a faculty member at TWO universities, took up archery to shoot with her sons, and could be considered for a modeling contract is to splendid to pass up.

No glamour shots she's a shooter.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

BowWench said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun and while I am no model, I decided to have some professional photos done just for this contest
> 
> My shoot is scheduled for this coming Tuesday. I can post my photos that evening along with a bio.



You have til the 31st of May. Post up!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Selil said:


> Ah now you're speaking my language.
> 
> But, you have to convince Goddess not me. You've already got pictures of everybody in my family but me so I'll post one picture showing "form" and "face". A mommy of four who loves archery, is a software engineer, has two masters degrees in different disciplines, is working on a PhD in technology, a faculty member at TWO universities, took up archery to shoot with her sons, and could be considered for a modeling contract is to splendid to pass up.
> 
> No glamour shots she's a shooter.


Now we are talking!! Pick a AT regular who is a shooter!!!!


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> Do you have something against Walla Walla MYK?


Not me. If you had more whitetail it would be one of my perfect places to live. Realestate pictures look a little flat, but that's not what I remember being in that area.

An all expense paid trip to Peoria wouldn't be a good carrot to dangle either.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Myk said:


> Not me. If you had more whitetail it would be one of my perfect places to live. Realestate pictures look a little flat, but that's not what I remember being in that area.
> 
> An all expense paid trip to Peoria wouldn't be a good carrot to dangle either.


We have tons of white tail and it's hardly flat AND we now have over 90 bonded wineries! We are 10 minutes from the mountains, you have to drive an hour to get to the flat desert areas. Come visit.:cocktail:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Well, I sent some pics to Doc and I told him he could pic which ones and then post them up...Hopefully he'll be able to work some of his photoshop magic!!!!:wink:


You don't need no Photoshop Magic RazorGirl. :wink:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> We have tons of white tail


I think IL "tons" and WA "tons" must be different  
I was looking for a job out there and the tag/kill numbers were one of bad things. Flyfishing was one of the good things.

Wine doesn't do a thing for me ... well it does, but it's not good.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> Now we are talking!! Pick a AT regular who is a shooter!!!!


Are you not going to post up?! We are waiting!!! :wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Myk said:


> I think IL "tons" and WA "tons" must be different
> I was looking for a job out there and the tag/kill numbers were one of bad things. Flyfishing was one of the good things.
> 
> Wine doesn't do a thing for me ... well it does, but it's not good.


if you saw the number of road kills it might change your mind, I have only a 4 mile journey each morning to work and see a new one almost daily. Now let's get this back on topic. 

*GREAT pics so far ladies! I love my job!*


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Are you not going to post up?! We are waiting!!! :wink:



I think choosing the next Mgirl from AT is pretty cool. It means a lot more if the MG is an actual shooter.:wink:  Not just a pretty face from a modeling agency. Lends a lot to credibility (in my eyes anywho).

Have fun gang!


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

i just say we have "martin girls" and let them all in! who could decide this contest?


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

incredible pics to all who have entered except Slippy's wife, no offense brother:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

teambringit1 said:


> incredible pics to all who have entered except Slippy's wife, no offense brother:wink:


She ain't no Tracy but she can jerk a tranny out of an 84 Silverado like no one's business! She's been on that Dr. Phil diet here lately, and has cut back on the Marlboro Reds which means she's been meaner than a damned 3 headed rattle snake!

I was just trying to encourage all the lady's to post.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

**Lets keep this serious

demonkey


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey man, this is a serious contest. Quit screwing around.  

Ladies, please feel free to submit your entries as soon as humanly possible to be crowned the next MG4L!!! :first:


----------



## deMonkey (Jan 26, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Hey man, this is a serious contest. Quit screwing around.



that goes for you as well slippy


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> I think choosing the next Mgirl from AT is pretty cool. It means a lot more if the MG is an actual shooter.:wink:  Not just a pretty face from a modeling agency. Lends a lot to credibility (in my eyes anywho).
> 
> Have fun gang!


Not only is Tracy beautiful but she does shoot a bow and quite well I might add!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

joelc said:


> Not only is Tracy beautiful but she does shoot a bow and quite well I might add!



Yep, I know.:wink: 

But she's ALREADY a Mgurl  (Martin....... Maxim....... whatever.......  )


This is picking ANOTHER one........:wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

I think Tracy is a good example of where this could take a person. Good luck with MAXIM Tracy!


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*Thank you*



joelc said:


> I think Tracy is a good example of where this could take a person. Good luck with MAXIM Tracy!


Thank you, and thank you to all who are supporting me


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Are you not going to post up?! We are waiting!!! :wink:


I don't have a snowballs chance in :tape: against you!!:wink: 
I still have a few lbs to loose after my last baby, and we don't want to mention stretchmarks............:embara: :embara:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> I don't have a snowballs chance in :tape: against you!!:wink:
> I still have a few lbs to loose after my last baby, and we don't want to mention stretchmarks............:embara: :embara:


Sad Times!!! I've seen pics and you are perfect!!! Your lil' boy is a doll!!! He would win if he could submit!!!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Sad Times!!! I've seen pics and you are perfect!!! Your lil' boy is a doll!!! He would win if he could submit!!!


You are sweet to say that:embara: 
Thanks for the compliment on my baby boy!! Hard to belive he is almost 8 months old


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I would hate to be the one choosing, ladies you are all very beautiful.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

tjandy said:


> I would hate to be the one choosing, ladies you are all very beautiful.



It's a tough job :wink: but I'll do it :tongue:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

JoelC this whole thread idea is a stroke of sheer GENIUS!!!!! Hot archery girls sending you thier pictures. I salute you.:usa2:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Punch_Master said:


> JoelC this whole thread idea is a stroke of sheer GENIUS!!!!! Hot archery girls sending you thier pictures. I salute you.:usa2:


sometimes I suprise myself!:darkbeer:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

***Please use this thread only to make COMMENTS about the Martin girl for life contest***

Save the other one for PICTURES only.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Allright Bellows..........I know I told you that I would do this but I have a question first.:embara: 


Martin already has some beautiful women as Martin Girls (I mean look at Tracy  she is gorgeous and looks great in a bikini :nod: ) They all look amazing in their short skirts and high heels.


Now..........my Dad has agreed to take some pics of me this weekend in my Martin shirt with my NEW MARTIN QUEST BOW. (WOOHOO I just got it today. :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: She is beautiful.  

And because I told Bellows I would do it, I will post them. :embara: :embara: (A difficult thing to do after the pics that are there. :embara: ) In fact, I showed my Dad some pictures of the current Martin girl and he said, "Geesh Honey, do you even own high heels?" :embara: 

I know I know.............what is the stupid question.

Okay here it is..............if by chance hell froze over and I was chosen. Would I be expected to dress in a mini skirt and high heels............or is Martin interested in someone who feels more comfortable in camos and hiking boots???  :embara: :embara: 

I'm a (almost) 36 year old Mother of two kids (read into that several physical flaws) that wouldn't really look great in some skimpy clothes like these other beautiful women do.

Just curious what you are looking for. :embara:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*H4E, go for it, girl!!*



Huntin4elk said:


> Allright Bellows..........I know I told you that I would do this but I have a question first.:embara:
> 
> 
> Martin already has some beautiful women as Martin Girls (I mean look at Tracy  she is gorgeous and looks great in a bikini :nod: ) They all look amazing in their short skirts and high heels.
> ...



My guess is you are too modest! 

High heels and a short skirt (I think one of the candidates is even wearing a teddy with her stilletto heels) would look GREAT on you! 

I think it's pretty clear that to truly be competitive as a possible Martin girl (just look at Kate Strothers Martin pics for confirmation), ya gotta look HOT in reasonably skimpy cloths (not porno-type, just kinda skimpy)....

Go for it, H4E!!!!

Othewise, we'll end-up with some "super-hottie" who doesn't know one end of a bow from the other!!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

TexasGuy said:


> My guess is you are too modest!
> 
> High heels and a short skirt (I think one of the candidates is even wearing a teddy with her stilletto heels) would look GREAT on you!
> 
> ...



Thanks Texas :embara: But the point is that I'm not really comfortable in a short skirt and high heels. When I sent my Dad the photos of the current Martin Girl.........this is the exchange we had.

Me....."LOL...........I take it you liked those pictures Dad. LOL

But I doubt you want to see your daughter in photos like that. LMAO"


And my Dad.........."It's not so much that, you ARE good looking enough but I just can't see you doing something like that. Do you even own a pair of high heels?"


My point is............I've been somewhat of a tomboy all my life. If I had to get in front of a camera dressed like that, I'd probably have a panic attack. :embara:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Huntin4elk said:


> Thanks Texas :embara: But the point is that I'm not really comfortable in a short skirt and high heels. When I sent my Dad the photos of the current Martin Girl.........this is the exchange we had.
> 
> Me....."LOL...........I take it you liked those pictures Dad. LOL
> 
> ...


I think you need to go take whatever pics you feel comfortable sharing with the rest of the world and post them up and let whatever happens happen. If they ask you to do something you don't feel comfortable with then don't do it.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> I'm a (almost) 36 year old Mother of two kids (read into that several physical flaws) that wouldn't really look great in some skimpy clothes like these other beautiful women do.


Wow, I always thought you were closer to twenty something.

I remember one of Kate's early ones where she was in jeans and a T-shirt. I think you could easily pull it off. I think your down to earthyness tomboy thing is a large part of what makes you so good looking.

Now that I know you're not the same age as one of my nieces you're even hotter. Going through that Maxim voting thing makes me feel like an old perv.



> If I had to get in front of a camera dressed like that, I'd probably have a panic attack.


That's what they invented Xanax for


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

This isn't one of those show skin to win contest is it?


----------



## dennykyser (Feb 7, 2003)

*Archery talk girls*

I will give all the Archery Talk Girls all the Studio Time they want with unlimited amount of Photoshop, although dont see where they need it. 

One of the models I posted is going to be in Maxim sometime so I hear.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Myk said:


> That's what they invented Xanax for



 And :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 


:chortle: Thanks Myk.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Go for it H4E, who better to be the new "face" of Martin. I think it would be nice to see a "down to earth" gal in some of the ads. I think women that shoot and hunt can relate to that image a little better then the high heels and mini skirt. At least I can :embara: Not that there is anything wrong with the other advertisement's..... but it would be nice to see the best of both worlds. :nod: :wink: Congrats on the new bow!!! Have you had the chance to shoot it much??


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

heathshayne said:


> Go for it H4E, who better to be the new "face" of Martin. I think it would be nice to see a "down to earth" gal in some of the ads. I think women that shoot and hunt can relate to that image a little better then the high heels and mini skirt. At least I can :embara: Not that there is anything wrong with the other advertisement's..... but it would be nice to see the best of both worlds. :nod: :wink: Congrats on the new bow!!! Have you had the chance to shoot it much??



Well you know..............if I have to post pics SO DO YOU!!!!!!   

And I agree with you............I think that having both types of ads would be great. The sexy young women in skirts and heels and a tomboy in camos.   

I just got the bow today. I haven't had time to do anything with it yet. It is sitting on my desk in my office at the moment. I need to take all the toys off my old bow and get it set up. I can't WAIT. :nod:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Go for it H4E!!!

You are a good looking 'real' woman. No fancy clothes (or lack thereoff), fancy studios, and all that needed. 
There is nothing wrong with being a tomboy (I hope not anyway, cause I'm one too:wink: )


----------



## HBrooks (May 4, 2006)

*The Next Martin Girl*

Joel has an archery photo of me. (I can resend if needed). Attached is my headshot. Additional photos of me can be viewed at www.marilyn-s.com. Username is "guest"; password is "shop". 
I would love to be the Martin girl. I have an extensive repertoire of modeling history, but no archery companies or affiliations! I'm 5'6", 118lbs, dirty blond hair; hazel eyes...
HeatherB


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Huntin4elk said:


> And I agree with you............I think that having both types of ads would be great. The sexy young women in skirts and heels and a tomboy in camos.   :
> 
> 
> > Hey...what's not sexy about a nice-fitting set of camo's???
> ...


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree! A huntin hottie is way hotter than a bimbo hottie in hot shorts! 

Whew!!! Is it hot in here??:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I havent seen any "bimbo's" in a Martin ad anyways. All of them are very beautiful and nothing wrong with showing your body when they have great bodies to show!! Why hide it?  

Tam...compromise and wear a camo skirt and bikini top :wink:


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Kelsnore said:


> I agree! A huntin hottie is way hotter than a bimbo hottie in hot shorts!
> 
> Whew!!! Is it hot in here??:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :wink:


Couldn't agree more! And yeah...it is hot in hereI better have 2...:darkbeer: :darkbeer: there that's better. Goodluck to all the ladies!


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Wow!!*

I thought that archery was for guys with beards and beer guts!!! LOL. I know there are alot more qualified women than that. Good luck to all, and I can't wait to see the ads. And also thank you ladies for showing that anyone can love this sport!!!! If you didn't love it before, I bet you do now!!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> and a tomboy in camos.



There ain't nothing "boy" about you............. because if it is I feel a certain "brokeback" range of emotions...............:wink:  


And that just scares the crap out of me.............  

Get busy..........

(You too heathshayne. Break out the snowsuit............)


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Spectre- We had a high of 75 yesterday   If this weather keeps up I might break out the shorts and tank tops :wink: The snowsuit is going in the closet for now:tongue:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow!*

You girls are some serious hotties!!!:flame: :nixon: 

Tracy and RBG need some competetion.... where is G33K and some of the other AT honeys? Obsession, when are you posting up some racy pictures? :wink: 

-ZA


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Obsession said:


> I havent seen any "bimbo's" in a Martin ad anyways. All of them are very beautiful and nothing wrong with showing your body when they have great bodies to show!! Why hide it?
> 
> Tam...compromise and wear a camo skirt and bikini top :wink:


Obession you have the LOOK! why hide it? there is not anyone i've seen that can hold a candle to you.give it a try what do you have to lose?PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*razerbackgirl*

Your pictures are wonderful and so are everyone elses that have posted. There are still only a few women on there, I know that we (AT) have a lot more women on here that are archers, so get them posted up please.
Cannot wait to see them


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HBrooks said:


> I'm 5'6", 118lbs, dirty blond ; hazel eyes...
> HeatherB


AWESOME!


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

*I would love to be judge*

but I am so glad I'm not. How do you tell any of these ladies no? Looks to me like we need a Martin Girls ad campaign, a collage of ladies and bows.


----------



## deMonkey (Jan 26, 2005)

moved


Whaack said:


>





onebowtie said:


> i thought for a minute we had electra on here....this girl looks just like electra....
> 
> 
> OBS....H4E.....TRACY.....HEATHSHAYNE.....CFUR.....RAZORBACK....YALL ARE AND ALWAYS WILL BE M4L....whether you like it or not:wink:
> ...


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*obsession*

I just posted some photos of Obsession, go take a look at that beauty


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I just wanted all the entrants to know that I am not a judge but I am best friends with all the judges in case any of you would want to meet at BW3s in Canal Winchester around 5PM tonight we could discuss your entry.  

Ladies, please stop it with all this black and white picture stuff, it makes people think you are trying to cover a bad zit or something. Just let it all out.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

I think my jaw is broken from hitting the floor so much from seeing all those pics.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I've always thought Obsession should be doing ads for Martin. Glad you talked her into it, Tracy.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*my wife*

I will try to post some pics of her tonight...she is both a girly girl, and my ******* woman at the same time. She doesn't look like the type that will field dress her own animals and throw a boar hog into the truck, but that is exactly what she does!!! God Bless her!


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*huh*



dennykyser said:


> I will give all the Archery Talk Girls all the Studio Time they want with unlimited amount of Photoshop, although dont see where they need it.
> 
> One of the models I posted is going to be in Maxim sometime so I hear.


Who did you post that is going to be in Maxim????


----------



## Blue Eyes (May 6, 2006)

Hey fellow archers! I'm new to Archery Talk. I'm just learning to bow hunt and I am really enjoying it. My husband, Whaack, posted me in the Martin Girl contest, so I wanted to shout out a warm hello to you all.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Hehe, I thought you said your husband and _*Whaack*_ you hit him.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard Blue Eyes....and whaack is a lucky man....:wink: all others who posted pics....also lookin great ladies...good luck


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

OK........ I've got a question...........



Other than the obvious notariety........... what do they actually get?


Not that notariety is a bad thing.......... I'm used to it.........:wink:


If the pot is sweetened a bit I just might be able to talk Heather INTO that tank top (as opposed to out of it, hee hee).


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

At least this time there's a chance the Martin girl will know to which side she should hold the bow!  

Nice ladies, BTW.


----------



## dennykyser (Feb 7, 2003)

I have to say that when I posted the pics, i did not actually know that was for real. I just posted a couple pictures of models I worked with a couple weeks ago. I think the girls are archery talk are by far the most qualified and most deserving. :darkbeer:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> Other than the obvious notariety........... what do they actually get?


*"The winner will receive an expenses paid trip to Martin Archery and not-yet-decided bow built by Joelc as well as Martin Archery Team gear. You will also be financially compensated for your trip and your work."*

A bow, a trip to Martin, Martin "team gear" (whatever that is, promo items maybe???) and a paycheck.

Sounds worth it to me, especially for anyone who wants to attempt a modeling career.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> Allright Bellows..........I know I told you that I would do this but I have a question first.:embara:
> 
> 
> Martin already has some beautiful women as Martin Girls (I mean look at Tracy  she is gorgeous and looks great in a bikini ) They all look amazing in their short skirts and high heels.
> ...


Thanks Tam.  You don't need short skirts and high heels to look beautiful. :wink: In every Ginger vs. Marry-ann poll question... Mary-ann wins. :darkbeer: 

I think the winner gets free beer too. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Is the idea to find picture of hot chicks or women who can shoot a bow? What are the age restrictions if any?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Selil said:


> Is the idea to find picture of hot chicks or women who can shoot a bow? What are the age restrictions if any?


yep,
18-39 I think


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*I 2ND that!*



Obsession said:


> LOL...OMG I remember that now  It was a poll around 2 years ago or more  I DO remember H4E winning that one :wink: :embara: She's also part of the M4L team so she better get her butt in here and post some pics



Yes she better get some photos in.. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*Don't bet on that*



RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Yeah, I think he musta run off w/ them!!! He won't get much $$$ for them!!!!



I belive he could find some on here to pay for them...


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*We taled about this before..*



Huntin4elk said:


> Thanks Texas :embara: But the point is that I'm not really comfortable in a short skirt and high heels. When I sent my Dad the photos of the current Martin Girl.........this is the exchange we had.
> 
> Me....."LOL...........I take it you liked those pictures Dad. LOL
> 
> ...



Some of us guys like tomboys "woman" more then the dress up kind.. POST up and enter.

Where what you feel good in..


----------



## Warlock49766 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Holy Crap !!!*

Boy I'll tell ya,... there were NEVER this many BEAUTIFUL women shooting archery when I was that age!!

You guy's are SOooooooo LUCKY I can't stand it! :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

jheater said:


> Some of us guys like tomboys "woman" more then the dress up kind.. POST up and enter.
> 
> Where what you feel good in..



Thanks J.............I've had all kinds of crazy things going on that have made it impossible to get pics the last few days.


I'll get some in. My camos and hiking boots it is.    According to Slippy's age limits........I'm pushin it, so you all will get whatever my Dad feels comfortable in shooting. LMAO How is that for limits. Whatever my Daddy feels is okay. :chortle: :chortle:

Too funny.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> Whatever my Daddy feels is okay.
> 
> Too funny.




Whoussse yar Daddy???????????


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> Thanks J.............I've had all kinds of crazy things going on that have made it impossible to get pics the last few days.
> 
> 
> I'll get some in. My camos and hiking boots it is.    According to Slippy's age limits........I'm pushin it, so you all will get whatever my Dad feels comfortable in shooting. LMAO How is that for limits. Whatever my Daddy feels is okay. :chortle: :chortle:
> ...


Can we at least get an avatar back to hold us over? :wink:


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*so are they actaully entrants?*



dennykyser said:


> I have to say that when I posted the pics, i did not actually know that was for real. I just posted a couple pictures of models I worked with a couple weeks ago. I think the girls are archery talk are by far the most qualified and most deserving. :darkbeer:



if i read that correct does that mean they arnt actually supposed to be there? just curious.
forever and always 
angel


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*OK she's only 2 1/2............*

.......but if there is a new bow in on the deal, what the heck! :wink: 




Lien2


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

_OK she's only 2 1/2............ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.......but if there is a new bow in on the deal, what the heck!_ 


She is cute. and i had to point out. that Those are truely blue eyes, absolutly gorgoius:thumb: 

forever and always


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

Lien2 said:


> .......but if there is a new bow in on the deal, what the heck! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this one takes the cake!!!!


She should win hands down!!! Let's change the image a bit.......



Maybe a slogan like........ "Teach your daughter to shoot, the legacy lies in her hands!":wink:

I will accept cash for my slogan contirbution! Contact me, Terry if you would like to use my slogan!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Lien2 said:


> .......but if there is a new bow in on the deal, what the heck! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Lien2


Now that is cheating:wink: .....who could resist that gorgeous smile and face. She is precious !


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

For the adult women....I know it says you don't have to hold a bow...but it does ask for a picture of form......

How about postin' some pictures of you with your current bow or even a borrowed bow if you don't have one! As a Martin girl your would be holding a bow so ....it would be great to see some semi action or action shots!!! Post up ladies!!!! Show us your shooting side! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

fishingal said:


> For the adult women....I know it says you don't have to hold a bow...but it does ask for a picture of form......
> 
> How about postin' some pictures of you with your current bow or even a borrowed bow if you don't have one! As a Martin girl your would be holding a bow so ....it would be great to see some semi action or action shots!!! Post up ladies!!!! Show us your shooting side! :wink:


YEAH HOW ABOUT IT Fishingal???? hehehe :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

please do not post pictures of ANYONE who is under the age of 18 in the Martin Girl for Life contest thread. You can do so here in the discussion thread.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Huntin4elk said:


> Allright Bellows..........I know I told you that I would do this but I have a question first.:embara:
> 
> 
> Martin already has some beautiful women as Martin Girls (I mean look at Tracy  she is gorgeous and looks great in a bikini :nod: ) They all look amazing in their short skirts and high heels.
> ...



A woman that never owned high heels could make me wish I was young, and in shape again (good looking would be for the first time:wink: ).
It's the eyes and the smile most, Huntn4elk, and yours has a warmth that would show in any picture.
I'm sitting here with the back cover of "Bowhunter" in front of me. Tracy is on the back holding a Cougar. If you have any archery mags and check out the Martin ads, you'll see that you don't need high heels and a bikini. 
From the pictures that you posted in the other forum, I'd say that with an old pair of jeans, dirty sweatshirt, and a ballcap, you still couldn't hide your beauty.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is HBrooks:


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> YEAH HOW ABOUT IT Fishingal???? hehehe :wink: :tongue:


Rx wants to take some later today! But I am definatley NOT Martin girl quality!:wink: If I have anything to say about it....there will not be any posted of me....I know my limits............:wink: 


These are beautiful gals....I just would like to see them with their bows....even though it says you don't have to be holding one...but I assume that's what they mean by "form" is a bow picture......
To me the quality pictures are the natural ones .....jeans t-shirts....bows...shooting....outdoors....those are my personal favorites.........


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

This is what I am talking about! She is a Natural!!! This is what MG4L should look like!

Go Razorback Girl!!! :wink:


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

This one gets my vote...WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jaw: :hail: :nod: 




joelc said:


> Here is HBrooks:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

joelc said:


> Here is HBrooks:


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*nice camo*



joelc said:


> Here is Hbrooks:


but does she really hunt?


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

gphotoman said:


> but does she really hunt?


I don't care.... She can be M4L anytime, anyplace


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I just took a look at the Martin Girl 4 Life thread and if that chick Obsession doesn't land the gig I'm filing criminal charges. No offense to the others and I appreciate your participation but right now she's a lock.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Dchiefransom said:


> A woman that never owned high heels could make me wish I was young, and in shape again (good looking would be for the first time:wink: ).
> It's the eyes and the smile most, Huntn4elk, and yours has a warmth that would show in any picture.
> I'm sitting here with the back cover of "Bowhunter" in front of me. Tracy is on the back holding a Cougar. If you have any archery mags and check out the Martin ads, you'll see that you don't need high heels and a bikini.
> From the pictures that you posted in the other forum, I'd say that with an old pair of jeans, dirty sweatshirt, and a ballcap, you still couldn't hide your beauty.



Thank you very much.............that was very sweet of you to say all that.

I'll get some pictures in. I promise. Life has just been kinda crazy the last few days.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

fishingal said:


> This is what I am talking about! She is a Natural!!! This is what MG4L should look like!
> 
> Go Razorback Girl!!! :wink:


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Dchiefransom said:


> A woman that never owned high heels could make me wish I was young, and in shape again (good looking would be for the first time:wink: ).
> It's the eyes and the smile most, Huntn4elk, and yours has a warmth that would show in any picture.
> I'm sitting here with the back cover of "Bowhunter" in front of me. Tracy is on the back holding a Cougar. If you have any archery mags and check out the Martin ads, you'll see that you don't need high heels and a bikini.
> From the pictures that you posted in the other forum, I'd say that with an old pair of jeans, dirty sweatshirt, and a ballcap, you still couldn't hide your beauty.



Hey, suckin up is my job. :wink:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Bellows1 said:


> Hey, suckin up is my job. :wink:


DARN !! I thought I was groveling at her feet.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

H4E, that picture with you sitting with the lab would be good enough for me.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll enter if Gphotoman takes the pics!! :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

fishingal said:


> Rx wants to take some later today! But I am definatley NOT Martin girl quality!:wink: If I have anything to say about it....there will not be any posted of me....I know my limits............:wink:
> 
> 
> These are beautiful gals....I just would like to see them with their bows....even though it says you don't have to be holding one...but I assume that's what they mean by "form" is a bow picture......
> To me the quality pictures are the natural ones .....jeans t-shirts....bows...shooting....outdoors....those are my personal favorites.........


:nod:


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*Idea*

I have an idea. I know that there are several women trying out for the Martin Girl spot, why not pick more than one and have them all come up to do one big photoshoot. All the women together supporting MARTIN ARCHERY and AT. That would be Hot.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> but does she really hunt?



Who cares? Camo never looked s-o-o-o-o- good!!! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*By the way*

By the way, can I still try to be in the Martin Ad's again?


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

tracyskyles said:


> By the way, can I still try to be in the Martin Ad's again?



Tracy there is a demanding community of archers who want to see you continue as the Martin Girl. We're not so vocal but we can be and hope to see you continue with the gig.


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

> fishingal said:
> 
> 
> > Rx wants to take some later today! But I am definatley NOT Martin girl quality!:wink: If I have anything to say about it....there will not be any posted of me....I know my limits............:wink:
> ...


You know FG, I have seen some pics of you floating around, bow at full draw, poised and aiming, nice "form," and I think you shouldn't be so modest. I think you are Martin Girl quality.

Hmmm . . . maybe a friend should help you out and post some of those pics up. Maybe I am that friend.

Would you be mad at me? Just kidding, never without permission.

On a side note, this is a very interesting thread. Quite enjoyable and entertaining. I just can't wait to see the winner!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*you want blue eyes*

check out my 2 little cuties


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

the little one in the background on the first pic above, has her own set of blue eyes.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*ok last one, couldnt resist*

recent photo


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*Your are nuts*



Huntin4elk said:


> Thanks Texas :embara: But the point is that I'm not really comfortable in a short skirt and high heels. When I sent my Dad the photos of the current Martin Girl.........this is the exchange we had.
> 
> Me....."LOL...........I take it you liked those pictures Dad. LOL
> 
> ...


You wear what you are ok to wear. As for me you are nuts. I have seen your picture thanks too Ms Lucky and you are drop dead Gorgeous:embara: :embara:


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*now you..*



Obsession said:


> I havent seen any "bimbo's" in a Martin ad anyways. All of them are very beautiful and nothing wrong with showing your body when they have great bodies to show!! Why hide it?
> 
> Tam...compromise and wear a camo skirt and bikini top :wink:



You are my kind of lady..

Camo works for everything..


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ok by me.*



Huntin4elk said:


> Thanks J.............I've had all kinds of crazy things going on that have made it impossible to get pics the last few days.
> 
> 
> I'll get some in. My camos and hiking boots it is.    According to Slippy's age limits........I'm pushin it, so you all will get whatever my Dad feels comfortable in shooting. LMAO How is that for limits. Whatever my Daddy feels is okay. :chortle: :chortle:
> ...



Yes it is.. But you are talking about a guy who only wear Camo or Jean and T shirt. I NEVER WEAR A SUIT OR DRESS CLOTHS. I hate them..  I get yelled at alot about it too. My old Boss offered me a 1000.00 to wear a suite when customers would come in to execpt a machine I designed and built. 



P.S. I DIDN'T take it.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Just to let everyone know....Tracy is our current Martin Girl, but this contest is looking for the next one, so don't be intimidated and be sure to post up! Tracy is a Martin Girl for life(we still love ya Tracy!) so please do not post anymore pics of her on the other thread but feel free to post them in this one or start a new one if you choose.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow! I always knew we had some beautiful and classy ladies on this site but . . . WOW! JoelC . . . you have a tough job. But someone has to do it . . . right?


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*LOL Any one good with a Camera?*

Ive come to a conclusion  i need to get my form pic up only issue it may be another day or so i have no one to take the pic...Ill see if ken will do it when he gets home:wink: . new pics coming soon LOL sorry sounds like a movie add.

forever and always
Blue


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

All the ladies who have posted are beautiful. Its going to be a hard decision.

I personally would vote for Razorback Girl. Beautiful and shot a BEAR last year. And she is from a beautiful state!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennykyser (Feb 7, 2003)

blue_eyed_angel said:


> Ive come to a conclusion  i need to get my form pic up only issue it may be another day or so i have no one to take the pic...Ill see if ken will do it when he gets home:wink: . new pics coming soon LOL sorry sounds like a movie add.
> 
> forever and always
> Blue


Blue_eyed_angel, I will gladly take your picture, In the studio or outdoors. My Studio is located in NW Pennsylvania, on the NY, PA line.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> Wow! I always knew we had some beautiful and classy ladies on this site but . . . WOW! JoelC . . . you have a tough job. But someone has to do it . . . right?



It does have its perks!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Joels got to be feeling like Hugh Hefner. So many to choose from, what to do?

(If it were me I'd pick 'em all:wink: )


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*JoelC, a question about the contest....*

As everyone has commented, all of the candidates are quite beautiful and, strictly from a "beauty/attractiveness" perspective, any of them would be great Martin Girls.....

So my question is:

"How much weight/importance is given to whether these ladies are actually, truly, legitimate target-archers or bowhunters?"

......and.....

"Are there well-known AT'ers that know them and can vouch for that fact?"

I would respectfully suggest that being a legitimate archer be given VERY HEAVY IMPORTANCE in the selection process.....:darkbeer:


----------



## dennykyser (Feb 7, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> As everyone has commented, all of the candidates are quite beautiful and, strictly from a "beauty/attractiveness" perspective, any of them would be great Martin Girls.....
> 
> So my question is:
> 
> ...


I already said this but my posts were made before I realized this was for real. I had just worked with these models as the post started so posted their pics. Although they would love the chance, they should not be counted as participants. We have enough talent that are actually into the sport as we all can see.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Good God!!!*

:jaw: I just found this!!! :faint2:


----------



## Bigmoss (Sep 19, 2004)

I nominate ashloftin very attractive young lady and shoots as well !!


----------



## Sonora88 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Another Vote For Ashloftin*

Wow, talk about a beautiful Girl! Is she single:wink:


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*3Dprincess*

3 new pictures...Thanks to joel ,he helped me post some pictures of 3Dprincess. Im not too computer savy. She is an avid shooter of 8-9 years scores and generally wins in most of our local shoots in the wemons division. She also hunts frequently with whitetail, blackbear, pronghorn, and several African species under her belt. Shes not just a pretty face but a remarkable shooter as well. Check out the pictures and ask joel about the pictures he didnt post. WOW.


----------



## BowHawk (Jan 24, 2006)

*I like this one*

Classy looking lady, but Martin prolly will go with a woman with silicone implants.

:moviecorn 



ashloftin said:


> This is at an ASA shoot in Augusta Georgia


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*If you travel*



blue_eyed_angel said:


> Ive come to a conclusion  i need to get my form pic up only issue it may be another day or so i have no one to take the pic...Ill see if ken will do it when he gets home:wink: . new pics coming soon LOL sorry sounds like a movie add.
> 
> forever and always
> Blue


I work out of Iowa...... samples of archery shots at http://gnp.photoreflect.com


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Who is that?!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*or*

another


----------



## tothfngclw (Mar 16, 2005)

fishingal said:


> Now this one takes the cake!!!!
> 
> 
> She should win hands down!!! Let's change the image a bit.......
> ...


Your probably closer to the truth about what needs to be done to save hunting and the shooting sports than folks realize.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Stop the presses!*

Who is the gal in post #208 in this thread?!

She looks great! (And that is just with one eye closed, looking down an arrow!)  :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Myk said:


> H4E, that picture with you sitting with the lab would be good enough for me.



Done. Since I'm having a hard time getting photos done (things keep coming up) I just posted that one for ya.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*3Dprincess*

Check her out. Picture in martin girl thread # 34,35,36.  You guys got it easy,, you can look at the picture and go on.... :embara: She shoots at our club. Wow the tight jeans just look nice.:wink: (hope that was said nicely enough, but you know what mean.) For some reason she always makes it down the course before me. My scores would probably come up, if I shot ahead of her.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Camouflage, a beautiful woman, and a Labrador Retriever. That would make a "dream" desktop, but I taught my wife how to shoot a rifle.:wink:


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*ttt*

    :cocktail:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Beautiful pics Bow Wench 

This is the discussion thread...go post those pictures here...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=323933

It all ends May 31st so you have time to get more pictures in!!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Vert nice BowWench, get them posted in the other thread. :wink:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I could not pick. I would blow all of Martin's profits flying them all to Walla Walla.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Great Idea*

Ill be Mr Walla Walla. Thanks pal.:wink:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hows about a group shot.  This is getting harder to judge by the day.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*I agree*

group shot:grouphug:


----------



## NSHAN T (Dec 5, 2004)

*can it get any better*

top 3 

Hunting 4 Elk
Pic 208
Razorback Girl

Joel call me if you need any help


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Omg...*

All of you girls are so beautiful! I am truly awe stricken. But I think I have a crush on BowWench  .

Good Luck, you all deserve it,
Ben


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*#208*

#208 is 3dprincess her name is Susie and she shoots better than she looks. She wins the ladies division every week in my area. She also beats a lot of the guys. Usually shoots in the high 280s or low 290s


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*Double Take???*

Jaime Pressly from "My Name is Earl..."


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

BowtechArch said:


> Jaime Pressly from "My Name is Earl..."


HOT!!!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt for a good cause,, Cause a thread like this belongs on the top


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Martin needs to ask themselves this question before picking one gal and before the photo shoot. "Do we want to bring more attention to our products and do it in a way that will make a prospective consumer want to seriously consider our products?" 

IMO, the winner needs to have that wholesome outdoor look along with practicality. In other words make it real, just like if you and I were there shooting our bows alongside the model and her archery equipment. I've yet to see any girl shooting in a bikini or modeling while shooting 3D or hunting. Put a real girl in your photo spreads with the archery equipment and to be honest the equipment is most important, not the girl holding the bow. When it comes to dropping money on a bow, guys are going to buy the bow that are best for them, not because a beautiful girl is holding it. Now don't get me wrong, I love to view beautiful women as much as anybody and have always liked the Martin ads, but the ads themselves have never made me want to go buy a Martin.


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*I'm a little confused*



Obsession said:


> Beautiful pics Bow Wench
> 
> This is the discussion thread...go post those pictures here...
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly for the tip, Obsession, and the compliment. However, when I clicked on your link, my photos that posted are on that link. I don't see that I posted them to this thread. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

BowWench said:


> Thank you kindly for the tip, Obsession, and the compliment. However, when I clicked on your link, my photos that posted are on that link. I don't see that I posted them to this thread. Am I missing something?


It's Elfin magic. :wink:


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Opinion*

My only opinion is that the Martin girl shoul be an archer. Not just a lady holding a bow. This could be verified by IBO league scores or other Aters or shop owners ect. An attractive lady with archery knowledge is a good thing. Otherwise Martin could just hire a Victoria secrets model


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*If only you represented the vast majority*



hoytsdaddy said:


> My only opinion is that the Martin girl shoul be an archer. Not just a lady holding a bow. This could be verified by IBO league scores or other Aters or shop owners ect. An attractive lady with archery knowledge is a good thing. Otherwise Martin could just hire a Victoria secrets model


You guys are so wonderful to want the next Martin Girl to also be a "real" archer. Thank you! However, the reality is that you guys represent a small minority who actually care about this. In my most humble opinion, when a man opens up White Tail magazine, or any magazine for that matter, and he sees a full page advertisement of a pretty girl holding a bow, I seriously doubt his first reaction to her is, "Is she a real archer?" Most likely he will think, "Nice pic. Now, what are the specs on the bow?"

I remember seeing a newspaper advertisement for rock climbing gear. A beautiful woman was outfiited and holding up the equipment. She had long well manicured nails. I doubt she's climbed a rock in her life. 

Sex sells. That is the way the world works. It's not good, bad, right or wrong. It is what it is. Just look at TV commercials, magazines, even the internet. Sex is used to sell everything under the sun. Hell, even Uncle Ben's uses sex to sell their rice. One of their commercials shows an attractive couple making out while eating rice (was kinda gross). I suspect that is why women are posting model type pictures more than actual archery shots for this contest. We all want to be the next Martin Girl and we are doing what we think will get us in. 

Do we need to adhere to the two picture limit? I already blew that one if this is one of the rules.


----------



## tothfngclw (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbs_up H4E
:thumbs_up BowWench

Both get my vote....


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> This could be verified by IBO league scores or other Aters or shop owners ect.


I'm a real archer and you'll not find any league scores for me and you won't dig up any shop owners who know me from Adam.

Playing games and hanging out in stores is not what makes someone an archer. Shooting a bow is what makes someone an archer.

I do agree, the Martin Girl should be an archer. Since this is advertised here and at Martin's web site, the only ones who aren't archers are non-archers who archer friends have posted pictures for.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Myk said:


> I do agree, the Martin Girl should be an archer. Since this is advertised here and at Martin's web site, the only ones who aren't archers are non-archers who archer friends have posted pictures for.


You figure that out on your own? :wink: 

Hows that commercial go? Brilliant!!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*I follow you*

Ok your right the scores ad shop owner verification isnt the best way.I see and understand your point of view. I was trying to figure out proof of the archer. I guess you could throw em a bow and have em shoot. If there is no form or confusion(no anchor point) ect. They are not familuar with archery. Id ust like to see an attractive archer lady get it before a knock out beautiful model gets it. Last Martin girl as mentioned before is both attractive and has archery skills and knowledge. sHE is ot just a beautiful face holding a (what is this) bow. Dont get me wrong I think appearance holds a large portion of the decision. However I think it should be a decision of "OUT of these 10 ARCHERS who will work the best" Follow me up am I on the right track??????


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I think it would do very good for business to have the Martin Girl showing up and placing in shoots. Not only good for business but good for bringing more women into the sport.

Input on "out of these 10"? I may have trouble picking 10 out of what I've seen so far.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

The newest entry.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

Now that is stone cold beautiful! 

Ben


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*martins age restriction*



Lien2 said:


> .......but if there is a new bow in on the deal, what the heck! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously think this pict.should be sent to Marten with parental approval and the age limit could be waived to create a cover as archery is a family sport and if you put this little gal with those striking blue eyes next to someone who looks like they are her mother(Quite likely mom?) with a blue target bow leaning over her little shoulder you would capture attention big time.If Martin can create a target bow with color that matches those blue eyes I want one.Put this little one in now as the tuition will skyrocket by the time she hits college and she already has the abilaty to start her own fund.
LMMG4L
Little Miss Martin Girl 4 Life


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Damn.....*

This lady has had THREE kids... the last one 8 months ago! WOW! 
That's a damn fine gene pool "New Bowhunter" married into! Regardless of weather he gets a deer or not, he's always got a trophy to be proud of!:cocktail: :darkbeer: 

That lady is a KNOCKOUT! Let me wipe the drool off my keyboard!

Actually.... I've been avoiding this thread b/c all of these ladies are drop dead georgous. This is better than the old "hottest archer" thread.:thumb: :clap2: 

-ZA




Bellows1 said:


> The newest entry.


----------



## pacman (Jan 11, 2004)

OMG. I can't believe I just got around to viewing these threads. You'd think that a regular American male, stuck in a 4th world country far, far from home would have picked up on this one loooonnnnnggg ago, but....

All I gotta say is you chicks are unbelievable!! Can't wait to get home! 

Tracy, I realize you are the current Martin Girl (right?) You are gorgeous!!

HBrooks, New Bowhunter's wife, and Razorback girl get my votes. "Hottie" does not even BEGIN to describe you 4. Water..... I need water!!:exercise: 

Thanks for the moto ladies,
Jeff

***I agree with what you said but please no text masking-(joelc)*


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Wow*



Bellows1 said:


> The newest entry.


Sorry bros it doesnt get much better then this!!!!!:wink:Except for the bow. Just think(your bow here)


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello, I was just wondering if anybody else was going to post up. Not to many of you beautiful Archer ladies have posted anything. (What I always say) You will NEVER know if you don't try.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it May 31st yet?!?!?


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I think they should make a poll....Razorback girl still gets my vote. From Arkansas, hunts and shoots!!!!! Good luck RG


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

3dmama said:


> I think they should make a poll....Razorback girl still gets my vote. From Arkansas, hunts and shoots!!!!! Good luck RG



She gets my vote too. :nod:


----------



## mountain man (Mar 24, 2005)

I would not mind seeing some more pics of Obsession myself. I do have to say, the pic with the hat on drives me wild everytime I see it.... WOW!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I think they should make a poll....Razorback girl still gets my vote. From Arkansas, hunts and shoots!!!!! Good luck RG


Mine too!:nod:


----------



## mountain man (Mar 24, 2005)

You know it....


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

WOW!

NICE SHIRT!

Pierced Belly Button!!

by the way...I think they should make a calendar with all of the contestants!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

3D, SG, H4E, thank y'all!!! 

Arkansas is one heck of a good state to live in!!!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> 3D, SG, H4E, thank y'all!!!
> 
> Arkansas is one heck of a good state to live in!!!


nothing to do with where you live.
I hope you win because
1~ you were here before the contest started
2~ You know how to shoot a bow
3~ you really are a nice person
4~ you didn't dress post pics of you in your bra
and
5~all the guys drooling over you can't hurt


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

southerngirl said:


> nothing to do with where you live.
> I hope you win because
> 1~ you were here before the contest started
> 2~ You know how to shoot a bow
> ...


6. A hunter
7. Shot a really nice BEAR last year (I am jealous)
8. Beautiful inside and out
9. Natural...not made up


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*finally got someone to take them for me*



tracyskyles said:


> Hello, I was just wondering if anybody else was going to post up. Not to many of you beautiful Archer ladies have posted anything. (What I always say) You will NEVER know if you don't try.



hey tracy i will have new pics to send you by the end of the week i finally got someone to take them for me  

forever and always
~angel~


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

blue_eyed_angel said:


> hey tracy i will have new pics to send you by the end of the week i finally got someone to take them for me
> 
> forever and always
> ~angel~


Well don't keep us waiting for too long. 

You all are beautiful ladies, any one of you would be great for the new Martin girl. 

Having said that, Tam your still my fav.:wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

*reasons we think RBG sould win*

I hope you win because
1~ you were here before the contest started
2~ You know how to shoot a bow
3~ you really are a nice person
4~ you didn't dress post pics of you in your bra
5~all the guys drooling over you can't hurt 
6~ A hunter
7~ Shot a really nice BEAR last year (I am jealous)
8~ Beautiful inside and out
9~ Natural...not made up

Come on me and 3dmama need 1 more to make RBG's top ten list


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Oh yea....*

RBG is a definate hottie for sure! MEEEOOOOWW!!!!

:hail: Educated, smart, cool, hunts, is an archer.... and is HOT! Wow... hell of a combo for her boyfriend/husband.... damn lucky guy!

-ZA



3dmama said:


> I think they should make a poll....Razorback girl still gets my vote. From Arkansas, hunts and shoots!!!!! Good luck RG


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just took this shot today. Kayla in my niece and wants to get into modeling. She really has the look for it and the aditude  I have had her shooting with me a few times but she did not have her bow with her for an action shot. Maybe next time.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

If you want to enter her LeEarl, the thread to do it in is the sticky up top.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, I already did. Just thought I would post 1 pic here to get some reponses on the pictures for her. She thought it would be fun to take a bunch of shots, until she was out there in the skeeter :wink:


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> I hope you win because
> 1~ you were here before the contest started
> 2~ You know how to shoot a bow
> 3~ you really are a nice person
> ...


What about being easy on the eyes? or having a great attitude? or being outgoing? 

That's just a few easy ones to add to the list.

Greg


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

*I vote for ASHLOFT*

I vote for Ashlie Lofton!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!


----------



## BowHunterOK (Apr 30, 2006)

Bionicrooster said:


> I vote for Ashlie Lofton!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOW!!!


I second that!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> I hope you win because
> 1~ you were here before the contest started
> 2~ You know how to shoot a bow
> 3~ you really are a nice person
> ...


Does this mean I shouldn't post the ones in my new vic. secret bra!?!?!? HEHE....:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't post the ones in my new vic. secret bra!?!?!?


 ...........:bolt:


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

I didnt hear anyone say you couldnt do that.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

romeo212000 said:


> I didnt hear anyone say you couldnt do that.


Ya know I would, but it just ain't my style!!! :teeth:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Ya know I would, but it just ain't my style!!! :teeth:


Darn anyway!


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

It never hurts to try


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oxford said:


> Here are some images of a San Diego model named Claudia Loudon, who I was helping with her portfolio by shooting these photos.
> 
> ox


Helping her with her "portfolio" :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Ya know I would, but it just ain't my style!!! :teeth:


I think you should post your avitar....looks like a nice turkey!!! Also where is that picture of you and your bear!!!!!!!! Get those up too.. Those other ladies dont have any like that. You got the beauty ones up......put these up too!!!!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I think you should post your avitar....looks like a nice turkey!!! Also where is that picture of you and your bear!!!!!!!! Get those up too.. Those other ladies dont have any like that. You got the beauty ones up......put these up too!!!!


:nod: I agree, post up!


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*Remember the nike shoe comercial?*



RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't post the ones in my new vic. secret bra!?!?!? HEHE....:wink:


JUST DO IT.
and remember the comedian who said gitterdone also!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't post the ones in my new vic. secret bra!?!?!? HEHE....:wink:


10- I SAID SO

Do not post the vic pics here.... PM them to me for approval :tongue: :cocktail:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> 10- I SAID SO
> 
> Do not post the vic pics here.... PM them to me for approval :tongue: :cocktail:


Actually Darrin I will be the one appoving all photos:wink: so you girls can send them directly to me


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Joel C, do you need an assistant. This must certainly be a time consuming project for you and I would be more than happy to help you out.:wink: :shade:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

romeo212000 said:


> Joel C, do you need an assistant. This must certainly be a time consuming project for you and I would be more than happy to help you out.:wink: :shade:


This is one job I can handle. I always have time for the ladies!


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Dang joel quit hoggin all the fun.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Bellows1- *THANK YOU!*


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Mathias said:


> Bellows1- *THANK YOU!*


Your welcome, now remind me what I did. :wink: Getting old aint all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*bloop*

should i post this one? i took it myself and im not smiling ill get a new one.


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*This ones great*

You look fine the glimmer off the mirror is highlighting those eyes.Just crop the picture on bottom to get dogs butt out of the way.
Good Luck You have a natural healthy home girl look.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I think you should post your avitar....looks like a nice turkey!!! Also where is that picture of you and your bear!!!!!!!! Get those up too.. Those other ladies dont have any like that. You got the beauty ones up......put these up too!!!!


I don't know if I can post anymore...I am not sure if I have maxed out my picture submittal quoto...I think I already have like 5 up!! :wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I don't know if I can post anymore...I am not sure if I have maxed out my picture submittal quoto...I think I already have like 5 up!! :wink:



Keep postin' razorback girl!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted by RAZORBACK_GIRL
> I don't know if I can post anymore...I am not sure if I have maxed out my picture submittal quoto...I think I already have like 5 up!!


haven't seen the Victoria secret ones yet. 

if ya don't post em just email em to me. : :wink2: :whoo:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Bees said:


> haven't seen the Victoria secret ones yet.
> 
> if ya don't post em just email em to me. : :wink2: :whoo:



Haha....Everyone will probably be waiting along time to see those!!! :wink: And my new turkey pics are from a gun and if I post those I'd probably get booo'ed!!!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

joelc said:


> This is one job I can handle. I always have time for the ladies!


Me too! :hat:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

[

```
Haha....Everyone will probably be waiting along time to see those!!!
```

darn


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Haha....Everyone will probably be waiting along time to see those!!! :wink: And my new turkey pics are from a gun and if I post those I'd probably get booo'ed!!!!


Not by me! You're a hunter!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't post the ones in my new vic. secret bra!?!?!? HEHE....:wink:








Bees said:


> haven't seen the Victoria secret ones yet.
> 
> if ya don't post em just email em to me. : :wink2: :whoo:



someone just asked me what I was doing and I told them I was still waiting for important EMAIL 

:darkbeer:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

RBG- I would like to see your turkey pics....I haven't had any luck this year and with only 2 weekends left my chances are getting slim :sad: Maybe if you post your pics it will give me some of your luck :wink: BTW- what kind of gun are you using??


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

heathshayne said:


> RBG- I would like to see your turkey pics....I haven't had any luck this year and with only 2 weekends left my chances are getting slim :sad: Maybe if you post your pics it will give me some of your luck :wink: BTW- what kind of gun are you using??


I have a Remington 12 ga. Special Purpose Turkey w/ a Red Dot on it. I really want a Remington 20 gauge youth turkey!! I had to go to Kansas to kill a turkey so don't feel bad!!! My season was really bad!!

Disclaimer: I had been hunting for 2 days solid and I look pretty gross!!!

I posted it here and somehow I will just assume it will magically appear in the other post!!


----------



## kwilcox (Apr 19, 2006)

*Good God!*

You are it! This is the one! This lady could model for what ever the hech she wants too.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

LOL!:wink: 
She has a Martin in her hands! :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah, that picture is pretty hot if I don't mind saying so myself. :darkbeer:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

.....


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Which one slippy?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

DEFINITELY the turkey picture!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Mach's card...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay...That's all my kills for this year...No bucks!!  Bad year


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice bird!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Hopefully i'll be posting mine soon:wink: I have a Mossberg Bantam 500. I am vertically challenged so the youth model fits me great. Congrats on your turkey and good luck with the MG contest!!


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay you kinda had me worried there :wink:. I'm just kidding. I would definately have to agree with you though. Razorbackgirl is smokin no matter what she's wearin or what shes doin.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

RBG.............AWESOME pics. Love the turkey pic. :nod:

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> RBG.............AWESOME pics. Love the turkey pic. :nod:
> 
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


H4Elk when do we get to see more of you? I think you shouldn't be so modest!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

meanv2 said:


> H4Elk when do we get to see more of you? I think you shouldn't be so modest!



LOL..............It's not that. I've been trying to get some pics taken, but things are kinda hectic around here.  I really don't have any decent ones to post. :embara: 

I have till the 31st, I'll try to get my photo man lined up one of these days. I'm leaving town this weekend for the Rhinhart shoot in Pocatello and then I'll be busy next week preparing for the Mountain Shoot over Memorial Day weekend. But I'll see what I can do. :nod:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> LOL..............It's not that. I've been trying to get some pics taken, but things are kinda hectic around here.  I really don't have any decent ones to post. :embara:
> 
> I have till the 31st, I'll try to get my photo man lined up one of these days. I'm leaving town this weekend for the Rhinhart shoot in Pocatello and then I'll be busy next week preparing for the Mountain Shoot over Memorial Day weekend. But I'll see what I can do. :nod:


I have yet to see one of you that wasn't nice, much less decent. Too bad I am not a little closer, I am a pretty good amateur photographer, and have the equipment to match. Darn Anyway!!


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

Okay, hands down this should be Ashloftin. Just my two cents.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Geeeesh, I wouldn't know how you could pick, with the dang number of beautiful ladies we have on this sight. Thanks to all of you who posted!

Its hot in here......:wink:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

I will always have a soft spot in my heart for H4E!!!

A BABE that shoots both compounds and recurves!!:wink: :wink: :tongue: 

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW RBG you are smokin...love your style..if you ever want to hunt some
Big deer in Illinois let me know..I will put you on some big boys...good luck

bigbucks170


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

BowtechArch said:


> I will always have a soft spot in my heart for H4E!!!
> 
> A BABE that shoots both compounds and recurves!!:wink: :wink: :tongue:
> 
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer:



:hug: :wink: Thank you Darlin.


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Okay...That's all my kills for this year...No bucks!!  Bad year



Thats a big bear!!! how much did weigh, and what did the skull score???


Erik


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*you know how to get*



Huntin4elk said:


> LOL..............It's not that. I've been trying to get some pics taken, but things are kinda hectic around here.  I really don't have any decent ones to post. :embara:
> 
> I have till the 31st, I'll try to get my photo man lined up one of these days. I'm leaving town this weekend for the Rhinhart shoot in Pocatello and then I'll be busy next week preparing for the Mountain Shoot over Memorial Day weekend. But I'll see what I can do. :nod:


the shots...... would be happy to help out.... you were so shy in vegas


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

All I can say is that there are some very BEAUTIFUL women on here.



As a woman, I can say that I don't envy Joel. If I were a man I would want to kick his behind for being in the postion he is in.   


Personally..........I'm not sure how any woman could beat RBG with all those kills. That is AWESOME and deserves some recognition.


Good job RBG................I'm jealous.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

gphotoman said:


> the shots...... would be happy to help out.... you were so shy in vegas



LMAO........Thank you Darlin..........but I'm always that way in front of a camera. :embara: :embara: :embara: 



I would love to set up a shoot with you though............you are the KING!!!!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*you are*



Huntin4elk said:


> All I can say is that there are some very BEAUTIFUL women on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too modest....... and have a huge fan club..... come on.... just have your dad shoot a few more shots since you won't call me!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

gphotoman said:


> too modest....... and have a huge fan club..... come on.... just have your dad shoot a few more shots since you won't call me!



Oh..............c'mon.........you aren't anywhere near Idaho with your shoots. I would love to get together for a shoot.....but you know me. :embara: Leaving Idaho for Vegas was a HUGE step. :embara: 

I would like to meet up again though. I thought you were just awesome, I enjoyed meeting you. Sorry I was so :embara: :embara: :embara: in front of the camera. I just don't normally take good pics and if it had't been for you....LOL....those pics would't have turned out so good. LMAO


----------



## ETX (Dec 23, 2003)

Just my .02.......

With so many beautiful ladies to choose from I could never make a decision on just one....

Martin might consider this... The only thing better than one beautiful Martin girl....is a whole bunch of them!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*will*



Huntin4elk said:


> Oh..............c'mon.........you aren't anywhere near Idaho with your shoots. I would love to get together for a shoot.....but you know me. :embara: Leaving Idaho for Vegas was a HUGE step. :embara:
> 
> I would like to meet up again though. I thought you were just awesome, I enjoyed meeting you. Sorry I was so :embara: :embara: :embara: in front of the camera. I just don't normally take good pics and if it had't been for you....LOL....those pics would't have turned out so good. LMAO


be out west in aug and sep.......colo, utah and ??...... might make it to Jackson Hole


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Erik said:


> Thats a big bear!!! how much did weigh, and what did the skull score???
> 
> 
> Erik



Sadly, I haven't got it's skull scored yet. It is still in my freezer!!! I am making a rug out of it and waiting on this one guy to do it and he's been backed up so I'd just rather keep it w/ me until he gets ready to work on it!! It should go P&Y, fingers crossed. It weighed around 330-350. It took so long to get it out of the woods b/c I was so far in that we started gutting before we weighed it b/c we were so concerned about the meat b/c they spoil so fast


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and wanted to comment*

on RAZORBACK GIRL........ looks like the complete package to me.... thanks for posting....


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Sadly, I haven't got it's skull scored yet. It is still in my freezer!!!


You had better get it out of the freezer and get it somewhere to dry or else you're going to have an even longer wait. Remember, there is a 60 day drying period required for P&Y and the skull has to be kept at room temperature at normal atmospheric humidity.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Time is running out Ladies, get those pictures posted. 


countryangel


----------



## babykat (May 19, 2006)

*Good Luck Ladies!*

I'm new to AT, but I've been watching a few posts...I hope the best for ALL of the women who has pics on this thread. It's gonna be tough when they have to make their pick.


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*In my new pic post*

HI  in my new picture i posted on the other side i had to tell you all to look at my pretty new bow  she shoots wonderfully. she is a hoyt defiant with 2000xt limbs:wink: i love it. ooo well im getting into a great thunder storm...hehehe i love it too.
forever and always
~angel~


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Remember Joel, if you need any help on deciding a tie breaker, I'm available.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

welcome aboard country angel! WOWSAH!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

guess ill say my take on this once. i checked out the pics of the candidates. they are all beautiful. however, there is one clear choice.

razorback girl. she obviously is WAY into the hunting and shooting, and that is possibly the prettiest smile i have ever seen. 

wow


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

huntnmuleys said:


> guess ill say my take on this once. i checked out the pics of the candidates. they are all beautiful. however, there is one clear choice.
> 
> razorback girl. she obviously is WAY into the hunting and shooting, and that is possibly the prettiest smile i have ever seen.
> 
> wow


I agree with ya!!  However...she just got a new Martin bow when she was chosen for the M4L team so I will gladly take the one that comes with this contest off her hands for her :wink: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I think quite a few of the entrants are WAY into the hunting and shooting.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*hunting and shooting*

I agree that all the girls are probably way into hunting and shooting, but RBG is leading in the animal variety category for sure!!!! Here is my beautiful bride with a cull buck from 03 or 04...sorry, she hadn't washed her hands yet! :darkbeer:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Why, Thank Y'all!!!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Why, Thank Y'all!!!


you know you are loved:wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Why, Thank Y'all!!!


:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## londero (May 24, 2006)

*red chick*

i want to do something verry exciting...


----------



## londero (May 24, 2006)

*I want to do something new...*

I everrybody,i speak a little bit english but im good,i want to practice more...


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*Nice to meet you!*



londero said:


> I everrybody,i speak a little bit english but im good,i want to practice more...


Your spelling is better than my english and I have been here a long time.
You will find lots to talk to here.I do not know what language you speak but if you look at bottom of main page the forum has several languages.Join in anywhere you see a topic you are interested in.AT is a huge forum and many here from all countries.


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Mercy! What a bunch of beautiful women! Carla from Fl gets my vote, though!


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

I just now looked thru the MG4L thread, wow there are some very pretty ladies in the running, difficult decision narrowing the choices down.

Tracy,
Got to love a pretty lady who is also a steelers fan. :darkbeer:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Only 6 days left to get those pics up!


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

My vote goes to countryangel WOOOOW :wink:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

RBG all the way :thumbs_up
if not, countryangel would be my next pick


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

They're all hired!


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*man...*

my wife is not getting any love in this thread...looks like I am gonna have to break out the bikini pics! :wink:


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*.*



New_BowHunter said:


> my wife is not getting any love in this thread...looks like I am gonna have to break out the bikini pics! :wink:


I think your wife looks adorable. YOu should put some more up


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Huntin4Elk*

Send some more!!!

***SERIOUSLY I AM TIRED OF MOVING THESE POSTS!(JOELC)***


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Great pictures! Their all beautiful women no doubt about that and choosing one is a tough choice for sure. However, my vote goes to BowWench.......she's GORGEOUS! She's definately got it all and just looks like a natural to me!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

New_BowHunter said:


> my wife is not getting any love in this thread...looks like I am gonna have to break out the bikini pics! :wink:


She looks great! Hottest one on there. And without a load of makeup either!


----------



## nock1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Lots of good candidates but my vote goes to Claudia Loudon. Naturally beautiful !!!


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Newbowhunter's wife!*

Man, congrats. You have quite a woman there. 3 kids? that's insane. I know how my wife looks after 3, but the first 2 were twins - total baby weight of 14.5 #. Not kind to the belly. We may be in the minority, but it seems a clear choice to me.:darkbeer:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

New_BowHunter said:


> my wife is not getting any love in this thread...looks like I am gonna have to break out the bikini pics! :wink:


I think it is the NYPD shirt that scared away the comments. Not wanting to get in hot water with the law.:zip: 

She is definately SMOKIN HOT. You are one lucky guy.






now bring on the bikini pics!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

New_BowHunter said:


> my wife is not getting any love in this thread...looks like I am gonna have to break out the bikini pics! :wink:


Put up or shut up.:thumbs_up :beer:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

New_BowHunter said:


> my wife is not getting any love in this thread...looks like I am gonna have to break out the bikini pics! :wink:


Your wife has had a great deal of support. She is a beautiful woman, could easily win this competition.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Another new entrant, from Budapest.

Marina


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

*There may be only one winner*

But from what I've seen none of the ladies could ever be considered a loser, only Martin for not being able to use them all.


----------



## Mr. Wapiti (Dec 18, 2005)

this is how i feel about one of the entrants 

"In all honesty...there are a few gorgeous women in that contest and seeing as it only posts photos and not bio's or a forum to speak with any of the contestants...it's being based on outer appearances only. Some may think I am being a "B" for saying this but it's how I feel...I don't know anyone of thier personalities so I can't vote I can't bring myself to put a cheat vote in for someone I don't know because she isnt the best looking one there" 

well not my words but a quote from a "freind"

some should be carefull about how they judge people some times it comes back.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Mr. Wapiti said:


> this is how i feel about one of the entrants
> 
> "In all honesty...there are a few gorgeous women in that contest and seeing as it only posts photos and not bio's or a forum to speak with any of the contestants...it's being based on outer appearances only. Some may think I am being a "B" for saying this but it's how I feel...I don't know anyone of thier personalities so I can't vote I can't bring myself to put a cheat vote in for someone I don't know because she isnt the best looking one there"
> 
> ...



No problem Wapiti, we don't get a vote. :wink:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Sewn up? I haven't seen any needles an thread yet. The smile in thread #58 is the best this sailor's ever seen, and I've seen quite a few. Connect that smile with a Martin bow and you'd have one darn good ad.


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*how do i???*

Hello wonderful world of archery talk. how are you? good i hope. i have a question. i just added some pics on the other side of this forum but all you see are the click here to see. question is how do i make the pictures turn up on the page so you dont have to search them out? ok well thats it for now except a Good luck to every one, so many gorgious women on here. and to honestly think some guys think archery is only for guys. talk to you later. 
forever and always
~angel~


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> how do i make the pictures turn up on the page


Only post one picture per post or upload them to a server elsewhere that allows hotlinking pictures and link to them.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mg4l Contest*

Their are alot of beautiful ladies entering the contest and I wish them all luck.
BOW WENCH gets my vote.


----------



## FullThrottle91 (Jun 4, 2003)

Bellows1 said:


> Another new entrant, from Budapest.
> 
> Marina


Yes I do confirm she comes from east-Europe Budapest, Hongaria but she now lives in Paris, FRANCE.
I do know her personaly because she's my coach, 6 months ago we start a coaching program with her and my fellows from The only MARTIN Compound Team in Paris. In fact, she does not shoot Compound, but Recurve at a very good level !
but it doesn't matter for us, as long we really enjoy when she is very close to us :embara:  
*Thanks in supporting an European candidat* :thumbs_up
And I must say : Goog luck to all of the candidat, most of her are really nice looking :tongue:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

blue_eyed_angel said:


> Hello wonderful world of archery talk. how are you? good i hope. i have a question. i just added some pics on the other side of this forum but all you see are the click here to see. question is how do i make the pictures turn up on the page so you dont have to search them out? ok well thats it for now except a Good luck to every one, so many gorgious women on here. and to honestly think some guys think archery is only for guys. talk to you later.
> forever and always
> ~angel~



Got ya covered. :wink: 

Check my signature for how to's.


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*thank you ever so much*



Bellows1 said:


> Got ya covered. :wink:
> 
> Check my signature for how to's.


that kinda helps doesnt it haha thanks! 
forever and always
~angel~


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

minibrutearcher said:


> Florida girls were born to do this!



WINNER....POST 8 WILL TAKE IT.:mg:


----------



## countryangel (May 19, 2006)

sharpshooter60 said:


> My vote goes to countryangel WOOOOW :wink:


Thanks!!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Time is running out. 
The newest entrant, look familiar?


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Only 26 entrants??  If this doesn't hit 30, I'm putting on a dress and entering myself. You _really_, *really* don't want to see that. So get your wives, daughters, neices, mothers, coworkers or neighbors, take a picture and submit it.  

Here is another.



























The only Bellows1 hoping he doesn't have to put on a dress. (or is he)


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

No way this ole boy is casting a vote, nothin' worse than having a lady mad at ya'......nope, not gettin' my dog in this here hunt. But in all seriousness, I've been checking out the pictures quite often and all the ladies are attractive and I bet they all are very nice. But being a red-blooded 47 year old American male, I'm partial to one or two.....:wink: 

Thank to all of the ladies and I have enjoyed looking at the pictures and may all your arrows fly true. Good luck to each and everyone of ya'


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Somebodys gonna hard a hard time....*

Trying to pick from all of these lovey ladies is like trying to settle on a choice at Baskin-Robbins...it takes a while

However as hard as it is as of right now my vote goes to #43 KC (New Bowhunters wife)....she of course has the looks but she is also a wife,mother and a little bit of tomboy and to me that's the right combo...other words she can bring the venison and cook it up too!!

Best wishes to all and i am sure that who ever gets it will be most deserving.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> Only 26 entrants??  If this doesn't hit 30, I'm putting on a dress and entering myself. You _really_, *really* don't want to see that. So get your wives, daughters, neices, mothers, coworkers or neighbors, take a picture and submit it.
> 
> The only Bellows1 hoping he doesn't have to put on a dress. (or is he)


I'm not posting :nono:
So what kinda dress you gonna wear?


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

southerngirl said:


> I'm not posting :nono:
> So what kinda dress you gonna wear?


There's still time, only 4 to go.  Come on Ladies post up, save me from the embarrassment.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Good luck to Everyone!! You all deserve it


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*hahaha*

i think it will be quite interesting to see you in this dress.:wink: make sure to pick a flatering color. 

ill go get some pics of my cousin, if you want, shes gorgious, shes even had modeling training, but she doesnt shoot a bow she never has. but never know she may changer her mind someday. she caugh her first salmon couple months ago (and a couple months before that if you asked her to try she would have givein a shreek and said no) 

so as i said make it a pretty dress you might have a chance :tongue:
forever and always
~angel~


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> There's still time, only 4 to go.  Come on Ladies post up, save me from the embarrassment.


You do realize that you are going to have toshave your legs?
none of the ladies posted hairy legs...............


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

southerngirl said:


> You do realize that you are going to have toshave your legs?
> none of the ladies posted hairy legs...............


It's a long dress. :wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> It's a long dress. :wink:


I demand a short skirt! (but not to short )
No longer than knee length!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

blue_eyed_angel said:


> i think it will be quite interesting to see you in this dress.:wink: make sure to pick a flatering color.
> 
> ill go get some pics of my cousin, if you want, shes gorgious, shes even had modeling training, but she doesnt shoot a bow she never has. but never know she may changer her mind someday. she caugh her first salmon couple months ago (and a couple months before that if you asked her to try she would have givein a shreek and said no)
> 
> ...



Lets get them pictures posted!!! Quick!!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!*

All of these Ladies were very pretty!!! But my vote goes to the Woman that Archeryisforgirlz posted!!!!:tongue: :embara:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> I demand a short skirt! (but not to short )
> No longer than knee length!


waiting on reply........


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

southerngirl said:


> waiting on reply........


I don't remember seeing your picture in the mix. Help me out . :wink: 

Told ya, I'll post a picture of me in a skirt (knee length) if it doesn't hit 30 entrants.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> I'm not posting :nono:
> So what kinda dress you gonna wear?


remember


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Another picture.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Pick that one !!!


----------



## JennyW (Jan 25, 2006)

*Martin Girl 2006*

Hi 

First time I am posting to this group. Please tell me how to attach pics so that they display the image. When I tried it just listed the pics and opened them in seperate window. Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers Jenny


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

JennyW said:


> Hi
> 
> First time I am posting to this group. Please tell me how to attach pics so that they display the image. When I tried it just listed the pics and opened them in seperate window. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Jenny


Do you know the URL for your pictures?? If you do, list them and I will put them up.


----------



## JennyW (Jan 25, 2006)

THanks but I do not have URL for pics. Need to send someone an email with attachements

Jenny


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

a little sneek peek at Bellows1 and his new dress?????????


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Oh boy!!!*

Be afraid, very afraid!!!!:secret: :zip:


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

x-ring-1 said:


> All of these Ladies were very pretty!!! But my vote goes to the Woman that Archeryisforgirlz posted!!!!:tongue: :embara:


Thanks x-ring-1! You are my first fan. Very sweet.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

tracyskyles said:


> Obsession will be sending me more pictures soon to post up.
> Here is one more


WE LOVE CATHERINE and beautiful heart that matches her looks......:humble:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

SwietsRick said:


> a little sneek peek at Bellows1 and his new dress?????????



You'll have to wait and see. And I'd never wear a Bonnet.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> You'll have to wait and see. And I'd never wear a Bonnet.


You better get ready to shave those legs.......


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I want to tell you guys a little about my sis (Makeda) :secret: 

She's graduating next week with a 3.99999999 whatever and she just got two scholarships to Utah State University in Wildlife Sciences. 

She's been shooting a bow forever and LOVES everything about being outdoors. She shoots a Martin Tigress. 

She's so beautiful and funny there's no way you could know her and not love her. She definitely has awesome character and that's the kind of person you want representing your product. 

Okay, I'm done.  Just wanted to share. 

Em


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Dchiefransom said:


> Sewn up? I haven't seen any needles an thread yet. The smile in thread #58 is the best this sailor's ever seen, and I've seen quite a few. Connect that smile with a Martin bow and you'd have one darn good ad.




:wink: :wink: 

Well, I finally got some photos done this weekend with my new Martin Quest. I'm just waiting for my friend to email them to me.

I'm going to start a thread in Mutantville about our Mountain Shoot last weekend and put them in there.


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

:thumbs_up 




x-ring-1 said:


> All of these Ladies were very pretty!!! But my vote goes to the Woman that Archeryisforgirlz posted!!!!:tongue: :embara:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Come on ladies time is running out.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Have you picked out your dress yet?
Remember short, but not to short 
and I want those legs shaved:wink:


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

*My vote*










Good luck to you!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

My Vote


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Ohhhhhhhhh my!*



Bellows1 said:


> The newest entry.


And a Hoyt girl to boot!!! :tongue:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!*

Same message I left this morning! All these ladies are very pretty but my vote goes to Laura(?) the young lady wearing the red shirt and shooting the Pearson bow!


----------



## voodoo22 (May 31, 2006)

*Martin Girl 2006 Contest*

Here it is no professional shots only natural pictures from a natural girl. I work for Jay's Sporting Goods in Gaylord, Michigan (Archery Department). I really do shoot. Yes it is a PSE, right now. I sell Martin Bows everyday and I think very highly of the company. I have been in Archery for over 18 years and I absolutely love it. If your looking for a true Martin Girl look no further. I am natural, down to earth and absolutely love to shoot every chance I get. Thank you so much to Jay's Sporting Goods for the opportunity to be a part of Archery everyday.
Jennifer


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Why isn't that very limber "Concept Girl" in this?


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

irefuse said:


> I want to tell you guys a little about my sis (Makeda) :secret:
> 
> She's graduating next week with a 3.99999999 whatever and she just got two scholarships to Utah State University in Wildlife Sciences.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks for trying to talk me up Emily. I still don't think it will help against all this competition. There are some hot archer ladies! Shouldn't you be talking yourself up though?


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Another new entrant. Very pretty, but can we see pictures of the car too? :wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

You really don't want to see Bellows in a dress do you?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

southerngirl said:


> You really don't want to see Bellows in a dress do you?



sheeeeesh-that is enough to make me hurl  ukey: ukey: :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

*Decisions, decisions*

So guys, when will we know who the newest Martin Girl is?


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

kinda looks like we dont get that pic then huh? well maybe next time. lol best luck to every one. and congrats to who wins.
forever and always
~angel~


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

*Car? What Car????????*

Hey Joel.... when is the " Martin Guy for Life " contest??.........


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> So guys, when will we know who the newest Martin Girl is?



See JoelC's new sticky....seems its been extended!! Easton94


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Here is my future entry...*

I know this isn't archery related, but she caught the biggest fish of the day on Memorial day, she had a blast...


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*My future entry...*

I didn't get it attached to the post above...

thenson


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

You already have your winner in H4E. If Tammy doesn`t win this thing then Martin doesn`t understand what real archers want to see. I would rather see her shooting her bow, wearing jeans (a pair of tight Diamondbacks would be nice), camo tank top, and a Martin hat with her ponytail out the back than I would some young hottie, wearing a bikini, and holding a bow. If I had a vote, Tammy would get it. :thumbs_up


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Joel,

Does your comment "no experience necessary" mean they don't need to have any modeling experience?

Or they don't need to have ever shot a bow in their life?

From the posts I've been reading, I think a lot of guys would be disappointed if it is the latter.....:sad:


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

hunting170 said:


> You already have your winner in H4E. If Tammy doesn`t win this thing then Martin doesn`t understand what real archers want to see. I would rather see her shooting her bow, wearing jeans (a pair of tight Diamondbacks would be nice), camo tank top, and a Martin hat with her ponytail out the back than I would some young hottie, wearing a bikini, and holding a bow. If I had a vote, Tammy would get it. :thumbs_up


Can't believe anyone would think there is only ONE good choice! You are prob a Bowtech guy.....:tongue:


----------



## BOWTECH IS #1 (Apr 28, 2006)

*These Should All Be Winners..............*


----------



## BOWTECH IS #1 (Apr 28, 2006)

*These Girls Should All Be Winners.............*


----------



## BOWTECH IS #1 (Apr 28, 2006)

*These Girls Should All Be The Winners...............*



































ALL THE PICTURES OF THESE GIRLS I POSTED ARE VERY BEAUTIFUL. IT WOULD BE A WONDERFUL CHOICE FOR ANY OF THEM TO WIN..............

THE BEST CHOICE WOULD BE TO GIVE IT TO ALL OF THEM..................



DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW OLD LAURA IS?????????? 
I SAW HER IN VEGAS AND SHE LOOKS YOUNG BUT OLDER AT THE SAME TIME..............:wink:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Lets not forget our own H4E and RBG. Both talented archers and Beautiful women inside and out!!!:nod:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

heathshayne said:


> Lets not forget our own H4E and RBG. Both talented archers and Beautiful women inside and out!!!:nod:


Thank you!! Yeah, we defintely got left off BT#1's like top 20 list!!!!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

RBG..... You got it in the bag..... I told you you got my vote!!!!!! Thats like 10,000,000 regular votes 

Heath will a Martin girl too...... 

Cfuhrer, Southerngirl and H4E all of you make it..... 

I 'm seeing stardom for the women of M4L!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> RBG..... You got it in the bag..... I told you you got my vote!!!!!! Thats like 10,000,000 regular votes
> 
> Heath will a Martin girl too......
> 
> ...


WOW, I knew your vote is powerful but 10 million is beyond!!! You could rule the world with that kinda of power!!! Love it!!! M4L!!!!!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Yikes, I mentioned this contest to my wife, she wants to enter.  



southerngirl said:


> You better get ready to shave those legs.......


Not so fast there you. :wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> Cfuhrer, Southerngirl and H4E all of you make it.....


Have you ever seen a pic of me? Notice there is not one on the other thread.........


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*Extended time*

I'm glad this got extended a bit longer. I read the latest announcement and if I understand it correctly, Martin Company doesn't require the contestants be archers at all. I didn't get the impression archery and hunting shots would benefit the contestants. If that is the case and it is permissible, are bikini shots a positive or a negative to any of you? I'm thinkng about taking a few camo bikini shots, but not if it will be offensive.


----------



## tothfngclw (Mar 16, 2005)

voodoo22 said:


> Here it is no professional shots only natural pictures from a natural girl. I work for Jay's Sporting Goods in Gaylord, Michigan (Archery Department). I really do shoot. Yes it is a PSE, right now. I sell Martin Bows everyday and I think very highly of the company. I have been in Archery for over 18 years and I absolutely love it. If your looking for a true Martin Girl look no further. I am natural, down to earth and absolutely love to shoot every chance I get. Thank you so much to Jay's Sporting Goods for the opportunity to be a part of Archery everyday.
> Jennifer


I've got a 100 acres out by Sparr and Gingel road, Out by Jo'burg. We live downstate but I spend about 5-6 weeks during the hunting season there. We usually come up a couple of times during the summer and stay also. Jay's is heaven. It's my first stop every trip. I can't even imagine the money I have spent in that place. Well if they let us vote on this I'll gladly add my support to your endeavor. If I happen to see you in Jay's I be sure to say hi. Good luck.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

BowWench said:


> I'm glad this got extended a bit longer. I read the latest announcement and if I understand it correctly, Martin Company doesn't require the contestants be archers at all. I didn't get the impression archery and hunting shots would benefit the contestants. If that is the case and it is permissible, are bikini shots a positive or a negative to any of you? I'm thinkng about taking a few camo bikini shots, but not if it will be offensive.



It's fine with me. :eyebrows: Just kidding Dear.

As you can see there are others who have posted bikini shots, they are not required, so do not feel you have to.


----------



## JennyW (Jan 25, 2006)

New to AT where do I find this info on contest being extended
thanks


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*bikini bottoms*



Bellows1 said:


> It's fine with me. :eyebrows: Just kidding Dear.
> 
> As you can see there are others who have posted bikini shots, they are not required, so do not feel you have to.


I read less than kind posts on this thread from some of the members regarding bikini shots. I want to avoid any "You are objectifying our gender" PMs  

Camo bikini is probably a dumb idea anyway. 

PS: Thank you kindly to those nice members who are routing for me. It makes grin from ear to ear


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

BowWench said:


> I read less than kind posts on this thread from some of the members regarding bikini shots. I want to avoid any "You are objectifying our gender" PMs
> 
> Camo bikini is probably a dumb idea anyway.
> 
> PS: Thank you kindly to those nice members who are routing for me. It makes grin from ear to ear



Personally.........I think if you are comfortable posting pics in a bikini...........then go for it. :nod: Don't worry about what everyone else thinks, you will never make everyone happy. 

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> Personally.........I think if you are comfortable posting pics in a bikini...........then go for it. :nod: Don't worry about what everyone else thinks, you will never make everyone happy.



Goddess and I were talking about this yesterday H4E. People should post what they are comfortable with to compete. Goddess figures she's old enough to be most of these youngin's mom. Other than some of the "hubba hubba" bottom of the barrel "construction workers on Viagra" comments most people have been pretty respectful. They should post up what they can. Besides we'll email them to their grandchildren when they are 60! LOL....


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

BowWench said:


> I'm glad this got extended a bit longer. I read the latest announcement and if I understand it correctly, Martin Company doesn't require the contestants be archers at all. I didn't get the impression archery and hunting shots would benefit the contestants. If that is the case and it is permissible, are bikini shots a positive or a negative to any of you? I'm thinkng about taking a few camo bikini shots, but not if it will be offensive.


You are correct, archery skills are not mandatory. Bikini shots are allowed and I highly doubt any pics could offend me


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*Huntin4elk*



Huntin4elk said:


> Personally.........I think if you are comfortable posting pics in a bikini...........then go for it. :nod: Don't worry about what everyone else thinks, you will never make everyone happy.
> 
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


Thank you kindly, darlin, and just so you know.... I would love to see your oh so lovely physique in less attire


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

DITTO! :thumbs_up  



Bees said:


> My Vote


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Who cares what others think. Post em if you want to, seems like a bunch of others would like to see them. Plus we could probably get a better look at your tattoo. :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

BowWench said:


> Thank you kindly, darlin, and just so you know.... I would love to see your oh so lovely physique in less attire




LMAO.........Thank you Darlin..........but my idea of swimwear is shorts and a tank top. :nod:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Makeda said:


> Haha, thanks for trying to talk me up Emily. I still don't think it will help against all this competition. There are some hot archer ladies! Shouldn't you be talking yourself up though?


Heck, I'll talk ya up too.:wink: Gotta give props to a fellow prospective natural resource manager.


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Heck, I'll talk ya up too.:wink: Gotta give props to a fellow prospective natural resource manager.


Hey Bryan! It sure has been awhile..what the hell? Thanks though!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Speaking for the rest of the guys on AT.... we'd all like to see BOTH of you with less on! :nod: :clap2:

-ZA :wink: 



BowWench said:


> Thank you kindly, darlin, and just so you know.... I would love to see your oh so lovely physique in less attire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Makeda said:


> Hey Bryan! It sure has been awhile..what the hell? Thanks though!


Cable modem recieved a nice jolt of electrical current a couple of weeks ago from a lightning storm...have not found the time to replace it yet with most of my time after work being dedicated to the gym and softball. So I'm limited to work hours when I'm not in the field. Don't worry though...it's getting fixed today...YAY!!


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Another vote for bikini-shots from BowWench!*



BowWench said:


> I read less than kind posts on this thread from some of the members regarding bikini shots. I want to avoid any "You are objectifying our gender" PMs
> 
> Camo bikini is probably a dumb idea anyway.
> 
> PS: Thank you kindly to those nice members who are routing for me. It makes grin from ear to ear



Just trying to give you the confidence to do the bikini-shots if YOU want to, BowWench!

My guess is whoever DOES win the contest WILL have displayed a "figure-picture" on this forum somewhere! 

They will definitely bare a "little" skin during the course of their "Martin Girl" advertising-pic work.....so no need to be shy about it.....:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

*Why just have one...*

My vote is to have multiple Martin Girls.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO.........Thank you Darlin..........but my idea of swimwear is shorts and a tank top. :nod:


I love your modesty:yo:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

*To All Those With A Tribute*

Hey all of you with a TRIBUTE post pictures of it.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> I love your modesty:yo:



LMAO...........Thank you Darlin.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO...........Thank you Darlin.



Speaking of modesty......werent you supposed to send me some pics


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

joelc said:


> Speaking of modesty......werent you supposed to send me some pics



He put the pics on a CD for me and I'm going to meet him tonight to get them. The files are too big to email so I need to resize them before I can get them to you. 

I'll send them in the morning. :wink:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*go for it*



BowWench said:


> I read less than kind posts on this thread from some of the members regarding bikini shots. I want to avoid any "You are objectifying our gender" PMs
> 
> Camo bikini is probably a dumb idea anyway.
> 
> PS: Thank you kindly to those nice members who are routing for me. It makes grin from ear to ear


think you'd make the bikini look good!


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*voting question*

So what is all the talk about voting for a particular MG4L?Are AT members actually involved in a decision making process or is this just a nice way to pay tribute to a particular entrant by just offering an opinion of ones liking.Cuz if we are supposed to vote I gotta sort all this out and decision making is not my strong point.


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

There are so many great looking ladies here, I can't imagine trying to pick one or 2.


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

Uh oh, now JoelC is putting ladies up in the running. Looks like i'm out


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Makeda said:


> Uh oh, now JoelC is putting ladies up in the running. Looks like i'm out



Where's the cowgirl picture?


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

*Cowgirl Pic*



Selil said:


> Where's the cowgirl picture?


Haha oh man, that's an old picture. I didn't know if I should break that one out. I'm surprised you remembered it!


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*my picks...*

...in no order


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*bikini bliss in Seattle weather*



gphotoman said:


> think you'd make the bikini look good!


Thank you kindly, good Sir 

Ok, I'm going to try to do a few in the backyard. My son is my photographer so we'll see how well it turns out 

I am going to blot out my tattoo. Me thinks a nekkid woman in bondage is not going to go over very well.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

> Me thinks a nekkid woman in bondage is not going to go over very well.


:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! I see lots of hot babes with bows. It’s hard to choose. I guess the ones that are single are going to get my vote. It’s easier to fantasize about them. Oh yeah ladies. Martin makes longbows too. hint.. hint..


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

BowWench said:


> Thank you kindly, good Sir
> 
> Ok, I'm going to try to do a few in the backyard. My son is my photographer so we'll see how well it turns out
> 
> I am going to blot out my tattoo. Me thinks a nekkid woman in bondage is not going to go over very well.



I "think" every Martin Girl has had a tattoo... Though I'm not sure about Tracy Skyles... I say leave the tat in the picture...


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

nothing wrong with tat's


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Nice!*



sndmn11 said:


> ...in no order


Great choices, especially the young-lady shooting a Hoyt!!! :wink:


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

great thread, everyone looks great and to be deserving...congrats ladies.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Have they announced RBG as the winner yet??????


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*This behavior is awful petty and downright mean*

:thumbs_do


Colorcountry said:


> You forgot the best ones! You are this beautiful without the aid of a professional photographer, backlighting, plastic surgery, or make-up....you even bagged a buck with a Martin bow when you were 15 years old. You ARE the Martin Girl 4 Life even if they're too stupid to realize it. Woo Hoo!! ***who you callin' stupid?(joelc)***


You know............you have a favorite girl. That's wonderful. She is indeed, very beautiful. Is it necessary to rag on other women or insinuate the Martin folks are "stupid" if she is not selected? I dropped my first deer when I was 31. I did not have parents that were into hunting. I got into hunting from the friends I made at the gun club. Some girls don't hunt at all but they are outstanding archers that can sure kick my ass in a shoot. Every woman here is beautiful and from the photos I have seen, they sure as heck didn't need professional photography for that to shine through. Your attitude sucks, bud.

PS: GPPhotoman, I can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

BowWench said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> Every woman here is beautiful and from the photos I have seen, they sure as heck didn't need professional photography for that to shine through. Your attitude sucks, bud.


You know what, I totally agree with you! In fact that offending post was edited at my request. I thought I was posting to this thread.

BTW I am a woman. I am a little disheartened by the fact that what qualifies as a Martin Girl may be only skin deep, it was my ineffective way of stating my disapproval. I didn't mean to offend anyone. Please accept my apology if I offended you.:embarres: 

I'm sure the staff at Martin will pick a wonderful, beautiful woman who exemplifies the sport of archery. There are many, many women here that qualify.

I am a grandmother and mother of five children who has been shooting archery for almost 30 years. I too, might qualify for this title, yet I would be too intimidated to post my picture alongside professional models. There is just no way that I could compete with their looks.


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*I'm sorry too*

A very nice man pm'd me saying he thought I overreacted a bit. Now that the Midol has kicked in (man...I hate being a chick sometimes), I tend to agree with that sentiment.

As for not posting your photos, here's my vote saying GO FOR IT 

Some of us probably don't fit mainstream society's concept of beautiful, and I'm pretty sure retirement age for most models is 25. You have absolutely nothing to lose by trying.

What I regret most in life are not the things I did. It's the things I didn't.

No guts, no glory


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*must have missed something...*



BowWench said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> You know............you have a favorite girl. That's wonderful. She is indeed, very beautiful. Is it necessary to rag on other women or insinuate the Martin folks are "stupid" if she is not selected? I dropped my first deer when I was 31. I did not have parents that were into hunting. I got into hunting from the friends I made at the gun club. Some girls don't hunt at all but they are outstanding archers that can sure kick my ass in a shoot. Every woman here is beautiful and from the photos I have seen, they sure as heck didn't need professional photography for that to shine through. Your attitude sucks, bud.
> 
> PS: GPPhotoman, I can't wait to meet you!


while I was out tending to some foodplots for my future targets....you're kinda wound up..... but certainly a superb writeup!!! ......and to your PS.... thank you and same here!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Well, it's my opinion that....*Any, and, ALL* of the lovely gals are winners just by being here.....right!?!


----------



## huntegf (Mar 26, 2006)

Huntin4elk said:


> Here ya go Joel.................how do you like my shirt?????
> 
> 
> These are from the North American Elk Federation shoot in Centerville, Idaho last weekend.


Where can I get that Shirt? It's awesome!!! Also, I like the visor.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> Here ya go Joel.................how do you like my shirt?????
> 
> 
> These are from the North American Elk Federation shoot in Centerville, Idaho last weekend.


I think you represent Martin very well. :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> I think you represent Martin very well. :wink:



Thank you very much...........I'm trying to make Martin Proud.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> Thank you very much...........I'm trying to make Martin Proud.


Oh you do a damn good job at that. :thumbs_up ....:darkbeer: 

Wood257, I just checked out the latest pictures. THANKS!!!! :thumbs_up 

No Slippy, don't make any comments about wood...don't do it! :zip:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

*hey everyone!*

I just wanted to introduce myself...I'm newly registered to AT...but have been reading posts for a while now. My husband (new bowhunter) entered me in this contest and I wanted to say hi and thanks to those of you who have sent such sweet remarks. I have been huntin' (my dad would yell at me if I added a "g" on the end of that word) for about 5 years now, but have been around it all my life. I am the third girl in my family, and my dad is a major man's man...so I have raced motor cross, branded cattle, sharped pocket knives in the living room floor, cleaned guns, had sawdust as a sand box, and reloaded shot gun shells since I can remember. My friends and family would say that I'm about as girly as they come though - I have 3 kids, the youngest of which is 9 months...and I stay home with them. I got my bow for Christmas from my husband and I love it...I can't wait to get my first deer with it this year!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Welcome Pink Camo, sounds like you have your hands full.  

Good luck to you.


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*Can't getterdone*

I begged my wife to let me post a pict.and the bottom line is I did not put one up with respect for her wishes.But I can give you a hint even well into her 4os she still got carded for age Id at the liquor store and bars.I even told her she could win a free bow and that did not inspire her.Since I am home bound and this screen is an outlet to the world I respond to all my e mails and enjoyed the Martin pictures.The only problem I saw was often I was the only one listed as viewing the thread and that made me wonder if I was peeking to much.Thanks to all I am eager to see the outcome.No matter who is the winner all have shared with others and now days thats a thing that comes from the heart.I have looked into the mirror my whole life and saw nothing but ugly.No one should compare ones looks to another for when you give another a chance to see the personality within a true friend will not look just listen with delight.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Welcome to AT, pink camo. Your personality sounds just as good as your pics look! Good luck!....new bowhunter, you are one lucky dude:wink:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

well think we can add mrs. rivershark. she killed a nice 7pt with a bow this year, after meeting me and 4 hard weeks of training. maybe when work and life gets a little more caught up she can compete for shooter of the year in asa?
View attachment 153304


View attachment 153305


View attachment 153306


View attachment 153307


View attachment 153308


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Rivershark, this is the discussion thread, if you'd like I can move this or you can post them in the contest thread.


----------



## JennyW (Jan 25, 2006)

*Martin Girl 2006*

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to know if Martin Girl for 2006 has been announced?

Who won.


----------



## JennyW (Jan 25, 2006)

*MArtin Girl 2006*

Who won????
Where can we find out??


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

JennyW said:


> Who won????
> Where can we find out??


They're probably still fast asleep in Walla Walla.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

*If this was the Martin Girl I would*












definately own a Martin.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Come guys back me up. They don't get much prettier than that!


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

tjandy said:


> Come guys back me up. They don't get much prettier than that!


A little half inch blob???


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*blob*

looks more like a quarter inch...


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Hope this works better*


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

*What am I doing wrong???*

Why can't I get this to work? It has worked in the past?:sad:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

tjandy said:


> Why can't I get this to work? It has worked in the past?:sad:


Are you sure you are sending the right web address? I never knew there was a "yahoofs.com".


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok I've been biding my time on this one til now and there are some true beauties in this contest and I'd say that at least 5 or 6 of ya truely deserve to be a "martin" girl my fav so far is the last entry Shauna.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Last try*










yahoofs.com is what the photos properties are stating.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Ok this is the last*










Tried this one without the f.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

tjandy said:


> Tried this one without the f.



Tandy, I've tried the link. It's not working.


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

stringshoota said:


> The only problem I saw was often I was the only one listed as viewing the thread
> 
> 
> im usually in the page alone,  it happens, me its cause i get online when the rest of the world is asleep. and i always want to see if more have entered.  if we didnt hit 30 entrants we were gonna see one of our guys in a dress haha that would have been funny but i agree still he would have to shave the legs. talk to you later
> ...


----------



## tldga3 (Sep 8, 2005)

Where are the form pictures? Should all ladies have a picture of them shooting?

Catherine (15-19) gets my vote! Was anyone selected or was this Joe's ploy for more eye candy?


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Where are the new ads?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Pink Camo.....

Could we see your pics on your profile much larger?

Even though tiny.... they look incredible.*

.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Call me when Eva Longoria starts shooting!!!


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

HC Archery said:


> *Pink Camo.....
> 
> Could we see your pics on your profile much larger?
> 
> ...


Thank you!! :wink: I don't "own" the rights to the pics, and they are samples for a future calendar so I don't think the photographer wants them any larger......I'm so sorry!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Pink Camo..... that makes sense. Look forward to seeing them of course.*

.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

HC Archery said:


> *Pink Camo..... that makes sense. Look forward to seeing them of course.*
> 
> .


:wink:.....thanks again!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

pink camo said:


> Thank you!! :wink: I don't "own" the rights to the pics, and they are samples for a future calendar so I don't think the photographer wants them any larger......I'm so sorry!


Will this be an "Archery Only" calendar? Do you know when it will be released?


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Will this be an "Archery Only" calendar? Do you know when it will be released?


It's all in the works....that's pretty much all I know about it! AT will be the first to know though! :wink:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

pink camo said:


> It's all in the works....that's pretty much all I know about it! AT will be the first to know though! :wink:


Woo Hoo!


----------

